# AEW is TNA 2/0



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

Truth hurts. 

AEW is another TNA in the making. 

TNA post 2006 rose just like how AEW rose for a brief period and now is slowly dying. 

TNA had AJ, Joe, Jarrett, Kazerian, Daniels and others carrying the ship while AEW has MJF, Joe, Punk, Bryan and others trying to carry the ship. 

TNA signed tons of WWE old farts, legends, jobbers. AEW did the same.

TNA women's division was a joke besides Velvet sky butt, AEW is the same besides no one there has boobs and butts. 

AEW will never and I mean EVER be able to compete with WWE, not even in their wildest wet dream. 

They just upped them a few shows just like TNA did at one point and then will fall flat face first into the ground.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Let me borrow this from you @bdon 

Yawn...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't particularly love OPs aggressive tone in his opening post but also very hard to disagree with him. AEW does remind me of TNA and is making many of the same mistakes TNA did.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

It most certainly is not.

TNA actually put on some great matches, story lines and had overall quality programming for some time before it's inevitable demise into Impact Wrestling. AEW has yet to do anything substantial or solid for the last 3 years. Yeah, there's been a decent short term feud here and there, some good matches with zero story telling but overall it's the shits.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Older account that never posts: check
Suddenly starts posting a lot: check
All of it negative: check
All of it anti-aew: check

please click here before the next post sir


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Some major differences. I can see some parallels though. TNA had consistently pulled in over a million viewers for some time when they were on Spike TV, AEW pulls in about 900k usually on their flagship show. With all of TV ratings being down though, I think you have to give AEW an edge in today's market on that. The attendance for AEW is insane, TNA wouldn't be able to draw big crowds each week for their weekly show as they do. AEW even outdraws WWE in regular attendance (obviously WWE has more shows and AEW doesn't run stadiums). AEW also has a few advantages on their side: They are live once a week for their two hour flagship show (with a secondary show on another big cable network), TNA tried to go on the road and could only go live every other week at that time. AEW has nostalgia on their side with their two main shows airing on the same two main networks that WCW aired on two decades ago. They have the financial backing of someone who will be able to fund it until he decides he doesn't want to. His family owns an NFL team - arguably the most exclusive club in the world (seeing as that to become an NFL owner - you would need the funding (being a billionaire at the very least) and the rest of those owners have to like you as they have to unanimously vote you in and their are only 31 spots (Green Bay is publicly owned)). AEW will be around in some form for quite some time...


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Prime TNA was awesome and way better than the last few years of WWE.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> View attachment 124115


Why not argue his point if you disagree?


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why not argue his point if you disagree?


Like I'm going to waste my time on some guy named Hunter's Penis


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Nah TNA didn't have a tenth of AEW's budget and it shows.

Also Tony Khan is leagues more competent than Dixie Carter.

Also TNA never treated AJ and Joe as well as Omega/the Bucks/Page have been by AEW.


----------



## Slickdude458 (May 26, 2020)

Aew is worse it's a boring predictable wrestling show that only focuses on in ring action , storylines and character Development is frowned upon.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Until AEW does something as stupid as having Rikishi/Junior Fatu come in, beat 2 of your top young stars within the first month and then leave cause he wanted more money, the TNA comparisons are and will continue to be ridiculous. They brought in a washed up Val Venis, had him pin Christopher Daniels on PPV in his first match, and then Val left the company 2 months later. I hate that some people aren't even trolling, but they really are just that stupid.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> Until AEW does something as stupid as having Rikishi/Junior Fatu come in, beat 2 of your top young stars












---

Not saying Sting is on Rikishi's level but AEW has fed young guys to old legends before many times.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I loved TNA. Still love Impact Wrestling. However to compare AEW to the rise and fall of TNA is just absurd.

- TNA never had the ambition and entrepreneurial mindset Tony Khan has displayed. The production values were always average to mediocre. There refusal to tour showed a real lack of ambition and they showed no effort to market there product once they had a brilliant opportunity on Spike TV.

- The creative in TNA was a LOT worse under Vince Russo than it ever has been in AEW under Tony Khan. Chris Harris and James Storm build a tense feud so they had a blindfold match, LAX and Team 3D had a electric cage match which was fucking awful, they had a backstage 20 man Street fight that nearly gave the production team a heart attack, Samoa Joe had shit face paint on his face and Shark Boy had some god awful gimmick match too.

- TNA collapsed because Panda Energy decided they were no longer going to fund TNA and wanted there 30m investment back. This was at a time when Spike were paying the wages of Kurt Angle, Hulk Hogan, Sting amongst other high earners as well as doing all the promoting and advertising themselves. Had Panda Energy continued investing, or even better, sold to Viacom when UFC left Spike, we may not have needed an AEW today. AEW will never have this issue unless Tony Khan gets bored and if anything he seems more enthusiastic than ever about growing his product.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Older account that never posts: check
> Suddenly starts posting a lot: check
> All of it negative: check
> All of it anti-aew: check
> ...


Dude, I'm trying so hard to click on that, yet nothing happens. Does that mean...?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Eh. I liked TNA more than I've ever liked AEW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Username checks the fuck out let's go!


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior (Oct 28, 2010)

11 posts
Saudi Arabia

Ok


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DUD said:


> I loved TNA. Still love Impact Wrestling. However to compare AEW to the rise and fall of TNA is just absurd.
> 
> - TNA never had the ambition and entrepreneurial mindset Tony Khan has displayed. The production values were always average to mediocre. There refusal to tour showed a real lack of ambition and they showed no effort to market there product once they had a brilliant opportunity on Spike TV.
> 
> ...


Not trying to change your mind but there are some facts that have been forgotten here.

First, TNA had plenty of ambition they just never had the kind of funding AEW has. I think over the 12-13 years Dixie had TNA she received something like 60 million dollars which is of course significant but over a 13 year period it's only 4.6 million a year. TNA still had to be somewhat financially competent and couldn't just throw money at every free agent that became available like AEW can.

Second, TNA did tour. Unless you mean TV touring which they also did but it wasn't financially beneficial for them. 

Third, Russo had a lot of shitty ideas but so has AEW tbh. Who could forget Chris Jericho Vs Orange Cassidy with orange juice falling from the roof and the bad ass thugs Jericho hung around with diving in it and making a mockery of wrestling? By the way, I totally loved that backstage 20 man brawl and think it is one of the best ways to end a wrestling show, unfortunately I think they used it to end the hour and not the show.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

TNA was a lot more fun to watch to be honest.


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

JimmyJoeJunior said:


> 11 posts
> Saudi Arabia
> 
> Ok


what does country got to do with the point I'm making 

why you have to be racist ?


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Will only agree if Joe gets kidnapped by Ninjas.





Again.


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior (Oct 28, 2010)

Hunter's Penis said:


> what does country got to do with the point I'm making
> 
> why you have to be racist ?


Point was I think you're a troll


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Hunter's Penis said:


> what does country got to do with the point I'm making
> 
> why you have to be racist ?


Stone Cold was the bigger draw over the Rock.
It's not even debatable.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not trying to change your mind but there are some facts that have been forgotten here.
> 
> First, TNA had plenty of ambition they just never had the kind of funding AEW has. I think over the 12-13 years Dixie had TNA she received something like 60 million dollars which is of course significant but over a 13 year period it's only 4.6 million a year. TNA still had to be somewhat financially competent and couldn't just throw money at every free agent that became available like AEW can.
> 
> ...


1 - Fair point. I was focusing largely from 2009 onwards as opposed to the period before Spike when they were losing money on Weekly PPV and paying Fox to be on there channel. 

2 - Poor wording on my part. It was more a lack of ambition of leaving the Impact Zone for TV sooner and more frequently.

3 - Each to there own with what creative people enjoy but I wouldn't say the creative issues with AEW are similar to that of TNA. One of my biggest gripes with Tony Khan is the freedom he gives wrestlers (that are not as creative as they think they are) to be creative but I wouldn't say TNA had a problem with that in the first ten years. People have argued Jeff Jarrett should have dropped the title at certain points to Monty Brown, Chris Harris, Jeff Hardy etc but the reality is it made perfect sense for an ex WWF & WCW guy that was staying with the Company to keep the title until they attracted bigger known talent such as Angle, Sting & Christian on long term contracts.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Dixie Carter had an unlimited fund for TNA. She was just more conservative than Tony Khan, up until Bischoff and Hogan came in. And then we started seeing unlimited trash come in. Tk has done a better job in hiring talent. No Nasty Boys.


----------



## PythonPunch (9 mo ago)

From what I heard the Khan family is very happy with AEW and as long as they have the TV deal in place with TNT/TBS, its gonna be around for a long time.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't see the comparison. Signing ex WWE guys is inevitable for any up starting wrestling company. Heck WWE has been around for so long it's hard to find guys who haven't been filtered out through WWE. Who isn't an ex WWE guy at this point, unless it's just some obscure indy wrestler? Most everyone has been in WWE at some point. MJF was working in WWE at one point lmao


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't particularly love OPs aggressive tone in his opening post but also very hard to disagree with him. AEW does remind me of TNA and is making many of the same mistakes TNA did.


The OP fails to discuss AEW’s growing PPV buy rates at a time it is so easy to watch free streams. The OP fails to discuss declining ratings across the board where the NBA Finals are nothing compared to late 90s and early 00s despite CHANGING THE GAME’S RULES TO FOCUS ON MORE CASUAL AUDIENCES, the WWE almost exclusively tries to play to a casual audience and are watching their ratings fall year over year, but AEW maintains its ratings for the most part.

Most importantly, what was the purpose of this thread, OP?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Stone Cold > Rock on any day in terms of ratings / merch


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

AEW will outdo WWE and TNA because none of them have the future pro wrestling Hall of Famer Adam Cole Bay Bay.


----------



## Noxwaste (10 mo ago)

Hunter's Penis said:


> ...AEW is the same besides no one there has boobs and butts.


This is a god damn lie. Nearly every woman on the AEW roster has an impeccable ass.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Stone Cold > Rock on any day in terms of ratings / merch


That's not true. If you look at the year 2000, the WWF thrived without Austin because I was always The Rock who... Oops, wrong account, never mind.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't see the comparison. Signing ex WWE guys is inevitable for any up starting wrestling company.


How many ex WWE guys were in LU or MLW or World of Sport rebrand or even Corgans NWA...

There are literally thousands of performers worldwide. Most everyone hasn't been through WWE (I doubt its even 1%) because WWE didn't start hiring from indie circuit until about 2011 and trained most of their own talent from scratch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

otbr87 said:


> It most certainly is not.
> 
> TNA actually put on some great matches, story lines and had overall quality programming for some time before it's inevitable demise into Impact Wrestling. AEW has yet to do anything substantial or solid for the last 3 years. Yeah, there's been a decent short term feud here and there, some good matches with zero story telling but overall it's the shits.


*Let's look at the grand scheme of things. TNA focused heavily on the main event Mafia (which from a biased standpoint was my favorite part of their existence to this day) and largely ignored their young talent. Tony Khan signs a bunch of interchangeable ex WWE curtain jerkers and gives them a 2-week push before they get banished to YouTube obscurity. I would argue what AEW is doing is even worse than what TNA was doing back then, but it's the same general idea of bloating the roster while talented individuals get lost in the shuffle.*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Let's look at the grand scheme of things. TNA focused heavily on the main event Mafia (which from a biased standpoint was my favorite part of their existence to this day) and largely ignored their young talent. Tony Khan signs a bunch of interchangeable ex WWE curtain jerkers and gives them a 2-week push before they get banished to YouTube obscurity. I would argue what AEW is doing is even worse than what TNA was doing back then, but it's the same general idea of bloating the roster while talented individuals get lost in the shuffle.*


Agreed. I liked M.E.M too, one of the best things TNA did. Admittedly though I think even though both companies screwed up, TNA at least was booking guys in their prime or right after their prime at the cost of younger talent. It wasn't a great idea but at least these guys were still good. Sting for example in MEM was awesome, not so much in AEW lol. Even taking a lukewarm so-so story line from TNA like The Aces & Eights I'd say is better than anything AEW has done yet story line wise with factions.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Hunter's Penis said:


> Truth hurts.
> 
> AEW is another TNA in the making.
> 
> ...


Totally different business models. AEW is as much TNA as it is the AWF, UWF, or WCW. The only thing remotely similar with TNA is that they briefly had a relatively stacked roster and drew (somewhat) adequately.

TNA had nothing close to the content rights fees and needed PPV buys. It was reliant on Panda Energy to prop it up as it tried to expand. AEW had better seed funding (albeit with higher goals) and is primarily focused on content rights.

TNA was also not faced with a glut of talent suddenly being released by WWE. AEW did. A third of all WWE wrestlers were released over a two year period, and most of them were not “old and washed up”. AEW and Impact picked up several of them. Yes, they also made some older signings (Joe, Christian, Hardys) but that was the exception, not the rule.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

otbr87 said:


> Agreed. I liked M.E.M too, one of the best things TNA did. Admittedly though I think even though both companies screwed up, TNA at least was booking guys in their prime or right after their prime at the cost of younger talent. It wasn't a great idea but at least these guys were still good. Sting for example in MEM was awesome, not so much in AEW lol. Even taking a lukewarm so-so story line from TNA like The Aces & Eights I'd say is better than anything AEW has done yet story line wise with factions.


*I have no problem pointing out when Tony Khan drops turds on television, but I would never go as far as to say his best content is worse than Aces and Eights. Punk vs MJF blows that awful storyline out of the water.*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I have no problem pointing out when Tony Khan drops turds on television, but I would never go as far as to say his best content is worse than Aces and Eights. Punk vs MJF blows that awful storyline out of the water.*


I was referring to faction related stuff in regards to Aces n Eights vs AEWs faction booking.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Hunter's Penis said:


> Truth hurts.
> 
> AEW is another TNA in the making.
> 
> ...


Been saying it for a while. I like a lot of what they're doing but they will eventually be stuck in the same situation as TNA.

No growth and declining ratings. Things will really get bad when stars start heading backWWE in masses.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I know the OP is a troll because the AEW women's division is like 90% PAWGs. If you put Velvet Sky in the AEW women's division, her booty would be mid-tier.

But also, I do think TNA was underrated. I personally was not really ready to give an alternative a chance when they were in their heyday.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AEW bots triggered


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

AEW >>>>> WWE.

So knock yourselves out comparing it to WCW or TNA way back when, but as it stands today with the only real choice being between Dynamite and Raw. I choose Dynamite. Who really gives a shit if it gives you 2006 feels.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

otbr87 said:


> I was referring to faction related stuff in regards to Aces n Eights vs AEWs faction booking.


Ive never liked faction stuff in general no matter the company. Just seems like a lazy way to mish mash a bunch of talent together because you have nothing for them to do. I only really liked the NWO but they were a true faction compromised of hall of fame level talent and were cool.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Seafort said:


> Totally different business models. AEW is as much TNA as it is the AWF, UWF, or WCW. The only thing remotely similar with TNA is that they briefly had a relatively stacked roster and drew (somewhat) adequately.
> 
> TNA had nothing close to the content rights fees and needed PPV buys. It was reliant on Panda Energy to prop it up as it tried to expand. AEW had better seed funding (albeit with higher goals) and is primarily focused on content rights.
> 
> TNA was also not faced with a glut of talent suddenly being released by WWE. AEW did. A third of all WWE wrestlers were released over a two year period, and most of them were not “old and washed up”. AEW and Impact picked up several of them. Yes, they also made some older signings (Joe, Christian, Hardys) but that was the exception, not the rule.


This is 100% true.

AEW is more like RoH than anything 

They both have a singular booker who has his vision and his vision only. 

There is a strong emphasis on the in ring, they tell stories but the sale gimmick to watch is the great matches 

It treats its fans as if they are in some exclusive club that you have to pass a test in to get into instead of just watching the show. 

TNA for a long time was considered to be a "sports entertainment brand" I don't think AEW has ever been considered that.

It's more NJPW than it's ever been TNA


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

TNA could never get out of the impact zone…when they did they failed miserably. What a retarded thread


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Another topic that goes around in circles. Come on y'all. Stop beating a dead horse. Gloom and doom, gloom and doom. Lets do something rare and talk about what you DO like. Whether AEW succeeds or dies (everything dies at some point) we will see. For now at least there is an alternative to WWE to watch.

TNA made several mistakes that AEW has yet to make. Hiring former WWE wrestlers wasn't a mistake. Hiring more big name wrestlers and thinking that having Hulk Hogan, Sting, Flair and Bischoff would be enough to go head to head with RAW on Monday Nights, live and on the road, was the mistake that damaged TNA. Dixie lost the financial support from her parents and then lost control to Anthem. 

TNA couldn't financially do what AEW is doing now every week on the road and live either. That's why they stuck to that amusement park in Florida for a long time. So AEW and TNA are in different situations.

I keep saying it and I wont stop but AEW. Doesn't. Need. To. Be. A. Threat. To. WWE. All of that is just a fantasy by wrestling fans and the Monday Night wars. WWE has existed for DECADES. They are a worldwide phenomenon. AEW can't compete with that any time soon. It's like a young grocery chain going up against Walmart. Ain't happening.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

JimmyJoeJunior said:


> 11 posts
> Saudi Arabia
> 
> Ok


88 posts
Ireland

Ok?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I watched TNA quite a lot but never got into it the same way I have AEW, although there were some patches that were good and certainly better than what WWE put on. The two products feel very different to me. TNA was a lot more 'sports-entertainment' in tone and its vision/direction would change a lot based on who was booking/politics, while AEW, despite flirtations with different routes, has stayed quite consistent in tone for three years now.

AEW does risk padding its roster with too many recent WWE guys, but I'd say the quality of ex-WWE guy they sign, on average, is higher than TNA who brought in anyone with a pulse from there as well as the dregs of late WCW. AEW has passed on a _lot_ of WWE guys who are big names but don't suit their ethos, such as the IIconics, Braun and Bray.

As mentioned by someone else, AEW feels more ROH than TNA, but ROH with a splash of New Japan, WWE and some other promotions (the run-ins remind me of ECW).

On a business level, the two promotions operate at a different level too. TNA's highest ever attendance was 8,100 over here in the UK. AEW's most recent three attendances were circa 14,500, 14,000 and 7,500 (for Rampage no less). In terms of tickets sold, they compete quite well with WWE while TNA never got in the same ballpark. DoN made over a million dollars in gate revenue alone, while I doubt TNA ever took in $500k from a gate. Forbidden Door will also make over a million dollars. AEW has more organic popularity and goodwill than TNA had, and presents itself as a bigger deal, since TNA ran small buildings like the IMPACT Zone and never tried to make itself feel 'big league'. Look at Grand Slam 2021 and find me a TNA show that felt as big league as that.

The only thing TNA peaked in higher than AEW was standard TV viewership, but TV was in a much different state then and cable had not declined even a fraction as much as now. Look at WWE's ratings then vs. now. If you put the ratings into some sort of inflation calculator, you'd probably find contextually, AEW does better. TNA was never near the top of the Nielsen charts, AEW has topped it many times.

On most levels AEW >>> TNA IMO. At least you know what you're getting year on year and don't have to worry about a Russo or Bischoff 180ing the direction. You'd think the people who complain so much would just stop watching and talking about it, because AEW has basically laid out its manifesto and stuck to it (with slight deviations).


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

It's hilarious how people will use a TNA comparison as an insult.
TNA was fucking amazing for years.

It was then destroyed by the same people that destroyed WCW, and in the same way. Khan is very unlikely to allow that to happen to AEW. He's a workrate mark and a NJPW/ROH fan, who is only interested in putting together great matches, and giving new talent a place to shine.

People that say AEW is less interesting or less successful now, compared with it's first 2 years are wilfully ignoring every piece of evidence to the contrary. This has especially come up following Punk's injury announcement. But let me ask you this - What other company can have it's World Champion suddenly sidelined and immediately have a list of 100% believable replacements that's more than a dozen wrestlers long?

Looks like Moxley will be the interim champion. Challengers could be any of a list that is full of people like Samoa Joe, Adam Cole, Hangman Page, MJF, Miro, Kenny Omega (if healthy), Danielson, Allin, Wardlow, Lee, Lethal, Jericho, Andrade, Malakai Black, Kingston ...

It sucks that Punk is hurt, but I'm still excited for what's next.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

It'll never not be funny watching the AE DUB fans getting butthurt lmao


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Seth Grimes said:


> It'll never not be funny watching the AE DUB fans getting butthurt lmao


It's far less funny than the freaks who find some weird enjoyment from baiting and trolling "rival" wrestling fans.

The ultimate poster boys for basement dwelling virgins.

"lmao".


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> It's far less funny than the freaks who find some weird enjoyment from baiting and trolling "rival" wrestling fans.
> 
> The ultimate poster boys for basement dwelling virgins.
> 
> "lmao".


That's the entire point, people give criticism to muh AE DUB and you guys lose your shit lmaooooo 

"wahhhhhhhhhh you MUST be a troll there's no way anyone could actually think bad things about AE DUB"

The fact you think all negative comments are just trolls it what is funny as fuck, and why you lot have one of the worst fanbases on the internet, which is saying something.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> It's far less funny than the freaks who find some weird enjoyment from baiting and trolling "rival" wrestling fans.
> 
> The ultimate poster boys for basement dwelling virgins.
> 
> "lmao".


Never understood this. Is it like cool to hate AEW now? The whole AEW vs WWE is childish.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

BMark66 said:


> Never understood this. Is it like cool to hate AEW now? The whole AEW vs WWE is childish.


Is it like cool to hate WWE which is what AEW fans make their life's goal to do? Yeah. The problem is AEW fans who think "any criticism must be untruthful and a troll", that's why it's funny, you can't say a single thing about AEW without the defence force coming out and getting butthurt


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> That's the entire point, people give criticism to muh AE DUB and you guys lose your shit lmaooooo
> 
> "wahhhhhhhhhh you MUST be a troll there's no way anyone could actually think bad things about AE DUB"
> 
> The fact you think all negative comments are just trolls it what is funny as fuck, and why you lot have one of the worst fanbases on the internet, which is saying something.


I mean an account made apparently 2 years ago with only 12 negative posts feels very much like a troll to me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Seth Grimes said:


> It'll never not be funny watching the AE DUB fans getting butthurt lmao


lol, then nothing must be funny, cause i see no butthurt so far xD


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, then nothing must be funny, cause i see no butthurt so far xD


You sure? Why are all the AEW fans in here crying then? hahahaha



Dr. Middy said:


> I mean an account made apparently 2 years ago with only 12 negative posts feels very much like a troll to me.


As opposed to the constant AEW fans that post 1000s of posts and have negative opinions about WWE? I'd rather get your version of a "troll" that posts once then fucks off, instead of the constant barrage of morony coming from the AEW superfans on here that consistently "troll"


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> As opposed to the constant AEW fans that post 1000s of posts and have negative opinions about WWE? I'd rather get your version of a "troll" that posts once then fucks off, instead of the constant barrage of morony coming from the AEW superfans on here that consistently "troll"


I don't really see that much, I more see people generally just being negative on WWE regardless of what else they choose to like. That's what I see from the times I spend going through WWE threads anyway.

The AEW board has more activity in both extremes, from diehards who never think anything is wrong, or those who spend 90% of time shitting on it for some reason.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> It'll never not be funny watching the AE DUB fans getting butthurt lmao


Imagine not enjoying a product and only coming into a forum to mock those enjoying it.

THATis what is fucking funny.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

bdon said:


> Imagine not enjoying a product and only coming into a forum to mock those enjoying it.


Yeah, I'm gonna mock people for being overly sensitive crybabies that delusionally say shit like "current AEW is better than the Attitude Era". "MJF is better on the mic than Rock". Yeah, absolutely hilarious seeing your lot say this shit.

But yeah, imagine only coming on a forum to shut down negative opinions about something you like, because it hurts your feelings



Dr. Middy said:


> I don't really see that much, I more see people generally just being negative on WWE regardless of what else they choose to like. That's what I see from the times I spend going through WWE threads anyway.
> 
> The AEW board has more activity in both extremes, from diehards who never think anything is wrong, or those who spend 90% of time shitting on it for some reason.


That's because WWE fans are realistic, when it's shit we'll say it's shit. When AEW has a trash show you log on here to see all the same AEW superfans shooting down any negative posts and trying to delusionally tell everyone that it was an amazing show. AEW fans 100% join in on that when a bunch of them have admitted they don't even watch it yet they're still in WWE threads "yeah, actually it's so shit" just like Erik did. 

It has more activity because there are far more AEW fans on this forum, and they definitely post more. The WWE fans are more casual, AEW are more hardcore this isn't news.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Seth Grimes said:


> That's the entire point, people give criticism to muh AE DUB and you guys lose your shit lmaooooo
> 
> "wahhhhhhhhhh you MUST be a troll there's no way anyone could actually think bad things about AE DUB"
> 
> The fact you think all negative comments are just trolls it what is funny as fuck, and why you lot have one of the worst fanbases on the internet, which is saying something.


If we're just talking WF, I'd say the AEW forum hit its lowest point at the exact moment Cody Rhodes signed with WWE but since that period, honestly it's been pretty good. The Dynamite threads are actually fun the last month or so.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> That's because WWE fans are realistic, when it's shit we'll say it's shit. When AEW has a trash show you log on here to see all the same AEW superfans shooting down any negative posts and trying to delusionally tell everyone that it was an amazing show. AEW fans 100% join in on that when a bunch of them have admitted they don't even watch it yet they're still in WWE threads "yeah, actually it's so shit" just like Erik did.
> 
> It has more activity because there are far more AEW fans on this forum, and they definitely post more. The WWE fans are more casual, AEW are more hardcore this isn't news.


I guess we're seeing different things because you're sounding like the entire forum is overrun by these superfans more than anybody else when it isn't. And I'm not even disagreeing that those select bunch can get very annoying and I've tried to talk to some of them in the past and even threw my hands up, but I think a lot of it is also directly tied to show enjoyment. People who don't like AEW see more superfans than there is I think, while people who love the show feels like too many people dogpile on the criticism.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> Is it like cool to hate WWE which is what AEW fans make their life's goal to do? Yeah. The problem is AEW fans who think "any criticism must be untruthful and a troll", that's why it's funny, you can't say a single thing about AEW without the defence force coming out and getting butthurt


Your'e just as bad as them though by doing what they're doing. Like I said WWE vs AEW is childish. I have no problem with people who like AEW or people who like WWE, but what's the point of shitting on either. Enjoy what you enjoy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna mock people for being overly sensitive crybabies that delusionally say shit like "current AEW is better than the Attitude Era". "MJF is better on the mic than Rock". Yeah, absolutely hilarious seeing your lot say this shit.
> 
> But yeah, imagine only coming on a forum to shut down negative opinions about something you like, because it hurts your feelings
> 
> ...


If you want less pushback, you could start by being less confrontational and not calling people crybabies?

Trust me, if you want to critique something that AEW does, you will have no problem finding people that agree with you, as long as you don't lead with an insult


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna mock people for being overly sensitive crybabies that delusionally say shit like "current AEW is better than the Attitude Era". "MJF is better on the mic than Rock". Yeah, absolutely hilarious seeing your lot say this shit.
> 
> But yeah, imagine only coming on a forum to shut down negative opinions about something you like, because it hurts your feelings
> 
> ...


You come into the _AEW_ forum to complain about a show you don’t watch. That’s fuckin’ sad, bro. Go kiss your wife or husband or whatever, and take the kids out to pass the baseball around. There is more to life…


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> It's far less funny than the freaks who find some weird enjoyment from baiting and trolling "rival" wrestling fans.
> 
> The ultimate poster boys for basement dwelling virgins.
> 
> "lmao".


Yeah, because the AEW fans never do tha- Oh wait...





































Hmm...



Dr. Middy said:


> I mean an account made apparently 2 years ago with only 12 negative posts feels very much like a troll to me.


Even if you want to suggest OP is a troll which I don't agree with as his post is pretty well thought out and truthful in ways there are many examples of non trolls getting harassed and abused by AEW fans here and other places.

As someone who said AEW wasn't very good and tried to be constructive I've had my partner threatened with a rape, I've had people follow me around the forum and harass me so much that I had to put them on ignore (At one stage my ignore list was 20 people deep because of this), I've had my personal and professional life insulted and mocked, I've had people try to dox me countless times, unfair bans from a mod who couldn't handle AEW being criticised and a whole heap of others.

Many AEW fans are wacky and cannot handle criticism, that's just how it is. I'm talking about the fanbase in general not specifically WF although there are some here who cannot handle criticism at all and will attack you if you insult their precious Dub.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> I guess we're seeing different things because you're sounding like the entire forum is overrun by these superfans more than anybody else when it isn't.


It is. The AEW superfans post in every section and are pretty much involved in most conversations including WWE ones when they don't even watch it.



Geeee said:


> If we're just talking WF, I'd say the AEW forum hit its lowest point at the exact moment Cody Rhodes signed with WWE but since that period, honestly it's been pretty good. The Dynamite threads are actually fun the last month or so.


Fun threads don't mean the show was fun, we have fun in the Raw threads whilst the shows are half of the time dogshit. You can 100% have the opinion that you think it's gotten better recently, just the same someone can say that it's been horrible lately. But according to AEW superfans here, nah, you better not have a negative opinion or I'll have something to say about it.



BMark66 said:


> Your'e just as bad as them though by doing what they're doing. Like I said WWE vs AEW is childish. I have no problem with people who like AEW or people who like WWE, but what's the point of shitting on either. Enjoy what you enjoy.


What is it that I'm doing. Laughing at delusional superfans, how is that making me as bad as them exactly? You're misunderstanding the problem, it isn't AEW vs WWE, it's normal people vs AEW cultists that are overly emotional about their show receiving criticism and being dogmatic. Most people who have a problem with AEW fans aren't even WWE fans. The point of shitting on them is they wanna shut down every single negative opinion about AEW.



Geeee said:


> If you want less pushback, you could start by being less confrontational and not calling people crybabies?
> 
> Trust me, if you want to critique something that AEW does, you will have no problem finding people that agree with you, as long as you don't lead with an insult


Then stop being cry babies?! Guy makes a perfectly fine post with a bit of effort and a decent comparison, and what comments is he getting?

"yawn" - 1000 updoots by the super fans
"troll"
"no"

Like god damn, stop crying all the time and actually put some effort in then you won't get insulted



bdon said:


> You come into the _AEW_ forum to complain about a show you don’t watch. That’s fuckin’ sad, bro. Go kiss your wife or husband or whatever, and take the kids out to pass the baseball around. There is more to life…


Uh, since when did I say I don't watch AEW btw? Weird assumption for you to make, no? Once again proving my point that you people are severely limited in your critical thinking. "they don't like AEW, MUST NOT WATCH IT 🤖🤖🤖🤖🤖🤖🤖"

What's sad is trying to tear down any negative opinions about a show you like. There is more to life, so maybe you should spend less effort on trying to do PR for Tony? Just a thought lil bud


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geeee said:


> If you want less pushback, you could start by being less confrontational and not calling people crybabies?
> 
> Trust me, if you want to critique something that AEW does, you will have no problem finding people that agree with you, as long as you don't lead with an insult


This isn't the case here and I feel like you know that. I started out being very non confrontational and very constructive and was just lambasted for months and months on end despite having actual runs on the board and experience in the wrestling industry.

Despite 14 years in the business I was public enemy number 1 for a long time for simply trying to be an intelligent and well thought out poster. The fact is if you don't support at least 75-80% of what AEW is doing you will be insulted, labelled a troll and ran off the AEW section.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> It is. The AEW superfans post in every section and are pretty much involved in most conversations including WWE ones when they don't even watch it.
> 
> 
> Fun threads don't mean the show was fun, we have fun in the Raw threads whilst the shows are half of the time dogshit. You can 100% have the opinion that you think it's gotten better recently, just the same someone can say that it's been horrible lately. But according to AEW superfans here, nah, you better not have a negative opinion or I'll have something to say about it.
> ...


I don’t mind your negative opinions. I was responding to the one where you literally only posted to laugh at those fans. Not the product. The fans.

Grow up. The tribe wars aren’t that important. Both sides delusionamy defend the stupid shit their company does. And if any AEW fans are going to the WWE forum to mock them on the regular, I find that just as egregious.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

AEW wishes it was early TNA.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This isn't the case here and I feel like you know that. I started out being very non confrontational and very constructive and was just lambasted for months and months on end despite having actual runs on the board and experience in the wrestling industry.
> 
> Despite 14 years in the business I was public enemy number 1 for a long time for simply trying to be an intelligent and well thought out poster. The fact is if you don't support at least 75-80% of what AEW is doing you will be insulted, labelled a troll and insulted.


Well, I respectfully disagree. Personally, I would say more than half of the posts in the AEW section are negative. So, it is my opinion that negative opinions are not silenced.

Obviously, it is a forum, with multiple opinions, so if you say something unpopular, you will get people that disagree with you


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Well, I respectfully disagree. Personally, I would say more than half of the posts in the AEW section are negative. So, it is my opinion that negative opinions are not silenced


Nah they're not, but there have been arguments from most of AEW's biggest supporters here that every hater should be banned and not allowed to partake simply because they're negative about AEW.

Thankfully the mods here allow opinions from both sides but if it was up to certain people here I'm sure myself and anyone else who wasn't positive about AEW 75-80% of the time would be banned.

Hell, when I was banned for not liking AEW there was plenty of people who were in favour of that.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

bdon said:


> I don’t mind your negative opinions. I was responding to the one where you literally only posted to laugh at those fans. Not the product. The fans.
> 
> Grow up. The tribe wars aren’t that important. Both sides delusionamy defend the stupid shit their company does. And if any AEW fans are going to the WWE forum to mock them on the regular, I find that just as egregious.


You mind others, though? Isn't it you posting "yawn" under threads that are negatively talking about AEW?

Obviously I'm going to be laughing at clowns in a circus. Maybe take the make-up off, retire the tricycle, and then I won't be laughing at you so much.

Telling someone to grow up for laughing at clowns. Yet you acting as if you work for Tony being his PR man is totally grown, it totally is. Your weird obsession with hating Cody cause by fuck you can't like someone that actually can wrestle, yeah, that's also definitely grown up. It's not tribe wars, I explained this in my last comment, please read. This is normal people vs delusional cultists. Even some of them are AEW fans who dislike those cultists ffs. There's nothing tribal about that, and if anything, aren't you the one making it tribal by claiming I don't watch AEW? Because you're incapable of understanding that people can dislike the fans without being a hater.

Nah, you don't get to both sides this. No one in the WWE section is out here saying "Theory is better on the mic than Rock." "Current WWE is better than it was in the AE". Cut it out.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Hard to disagree on any of those points unless you're an aew shill. Tna prime was also way better, more engaging and entertaining than aew ever was.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> You mind others, though? Isn't it you posting "yawn" under threads that are negatively talking about AEW?
> 
> Obviously I'm going to be laughing at clowns in a circus. Maybe take the make-up off, retire the tricycle, and then I won't be laughing at you so much.
> 
> ...


I will defend Bdon, he isn't an AEW shill in my opinion. When I first met Bdon on the forum he was pretty negative and was also lambasted, he has since been accepted by the AEW superfans here because he enjoys the product now.

He can at least admit when something is shitty though and to be honest I've never seen the guy actively insulting those who don't align with popular AEW views.



DongCena said:


> Weren't you supposed to be less active on here when the lockdowns in Australia ended and you could go back to your little wrestling promotion? I mean everyone here who doesn't have their heads up your ass know you're full of shit but you could at least sell it a little ffs.




It's 12:34 AM on a Tuesday morning, what business do you think I should be doing at this time of day?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I will defend Bdon, he isn't an AEW shill in my opinion. When I first met Bdon on the forum he was pretty negative and was also lambasted, he has since been accepted by the AEW superfans here because he enjoys the product now.
> 
> He can at least admit when something is shitty though and to be honest I've never seen the guy actively insulting those who don't align with popular AEW views.


Then he should be the first one to know that you aren't allowed a negative opinion when it comes to the cultists. He's been accepted and become no better than them, what a nice group "join us and make sure to attack all negative opinions about our show or we'll attack you too". Loser tribal behaviour


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> Then he should be the first one to know that you aren't allowed a negative opinion when it comes to the cultists. He's been accepted and become no better than them, what a nice group "join us and make sure to attack all negative opinions about our show or we'll attack you too". Loser tribal behaviour


He knows. My Bdon is a smart lad.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

TNA from 04-08 was the last wrestling product I enjoyed on a consistent basis so I have to disagree as AEW has never produced a consistently entertaining show.

Also, TNAs womens (knockout) division was leagues ahead of AEWs. That Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong feud was on of the best women feuds ever. I'm not big into womens wrestling, but their division at the time was entertaining.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I will defend Bdon, he isn't an AEW shill in my opinion. When I first met Bdon on the forum he was pretty negative and was also lambasted, he has since been accepted by the AEW superfans here because he enjoys the product now.
> 
> He can at least admit when something is shitty though and to be honest I've never seen the guy actively insulting those who don't align with popular AEW views.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know about anyone else, but I feel like bdon has been an essential AEW section gimmick poster from the start. I can't imagine what this section would have been like without someone to keep the Codyverse in check. It might be like Reddit, where every second post is a Kingdom parody


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

It's certainly and interesting opinion.

You mention AEW is slowly dying. On what basis do you believe this to be true? When was the last time three shows in five days for a company besides WWE did $2.5 million in ticket sales and has another $1 million show coming in a few weeks? They just did the 2nd Forum sellout in history on a Wednesday night and tripled the gate record...

Correct me if I am wrong, I don't have their figures, but did TNA regularly finish top five entertainment shows of the week on cable? or draw six figure on PPV or seven figures on live gates?

WCW also signed a ton of WWE old farts, legends and jobbers. This isn't a TNA/AEW thing. It's more likely a "Most of the best talent around have been in the WWE before because for 20 years they had a monopoly on wrestling" thing.

WWE's women division has been a joke in the past too before it got to a stage where they had the talent to make it more. AEW doesn't strike me as a company that particularly has it's hand on the pulse when it comes to the women's division but it's a lot better now than it ever has been in it's existence.

I agree with you that AEW will never compete with WWE. But that's not a bad thing and shouldn't really be used as a knock on them. In fact, you've probably praised them without knowing using that statement when you consider the success they've had in terms of live gates and selling outs of shows.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> Then he should be the first one to know that you aren't allowed a negative opinion when it comes to the cultists. He's been accepted and become no better than them, what a nice group "join us and make sure to attack all negative opinions about our show or we'll attack you too". Loser tribal behaviour


No, when you never post anything positive, then you are welcoming that assumption. Chip is the most unfairly hated person here and still talks shit about much of the product, but I know he just likes what he likes. He puts over what he likes. You _may_ put over things you like as well, but it is often drowned out by the constant mocking of what diehard fans in here like. I don’t even watch a full show, haven’t since Full Gear when the show took a detour into the more sports entertainment side of things, but I ain’t in here bitching and crying over single thing I hate just to get a reaction and trying to trigger people.

Chip discusses. You try to goad people into arguments for your amusement. There is a difference.

And for the record, I never felt you crossed the line until that comment, Seth.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Well, I don't know about anyone else, but I feel like bdon has been an essential AEW section gimmick poster from the start. I can't imagine what this section would have been like without someone to keep the Codyverse in check. It might be like Reddit, where every second post is a Kingdom parody


Fuck that guy. No gimmick here. I live this character. Lol


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Everyone ganging up on Seth Grimes like


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> No, when you never post anything positive, then you are welcoming that assumption. Chip is the most unfairly hated person here and still talks shit about much of the product, but I know he just likes what he likes. He puts over what he likes. You _may_ put over things you like as well, but it is often drowned out by the constant mocking of what diehard fans in here like. I don’t even watch a full show, haven’t since Full Gear when the show took a detour into the more sports entertainment side of things, but I ain’t in here bitching and crying over single thing I hate just to get a reaction and trying to trigger people.
> 
> Chip discusses. You try to goad people into arguments for your amusement. There is a difference.
> 
> And for the record, I never felt you crossed the line until that comment, Seth.


People who rant about "calling out the crybabies" never seem to understand the irony of that comment. The self-awareness is so low it hit the center of the earth.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> It'll never not be funny watching the AE DUB fans getting butthurt lmao


Literally your first post in the thread. Nothing substantiating the OP’s opinion or disagreeing. Just laughing at people for being butthurt.

Now take note of how I addressed your post vs how I addressed @Chip Chipperson’s post.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He knows. My Bdon is a smart lad.


Just so we’re clear, I don’t enjoy all of the product now. Cody not being on the show means I can simply hug my “oh fucking goddamn, this sappy motherfucker here is pandering to you fucking idiots again and you’re eating it up with a spoon and some goddamn bread, you ignorant fucks!!” a whole lot less per show. 😂😂😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@Seth Grimes , you’ll catch a lot more bees with honey than you will bullshit. Last I will say on this. The floor is yours. Good day.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

OP nailed it. Outside of a solid handful and a few tag teams aew is a shit product. As much as people bash WWE for similar shit at least their product ends up looking professional and keeping up the year graphic wise. Aew looks like it's still in 90s-early 2000s. 

Also their 30 min matches every single match is starting to catch up with their wrestlers. "Their schedules lighter" yet their having mini iron man matches every week every match and even on stupid dark.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

So basically all AEW fans are assholes lol. Such a joke on here


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Peak TNA was fantastic compared to today's product. Tough to properly compare to AEW because of the Monday Night Wars star power TNA had. I'd say peak TNA was significantly better, but AEW is more sustainable.

I actually prefer AEW's top homegrown stars to TNA's though. MJF, Wardlow, and Jade are more interesting TV performers than AJ, Roode, Daniels, Joe, and Gail were. Love AJ, but he was better after TNA.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Seafort said:


> Totally different business models. AEW is as much TNA as it is the AWF, UWF, or WCW. The only thing remotely similar with TNA is that they briefly had a relatively stacked roster and drew (somewhat) adequately.
> 
> TNA had nothing close to the content rights fees and needed PPV buys. It was reliant on Panda Energy to prop it up as it tried to expand. AEW had better seed funding (albeit with higher goals) and is primarily focused on content rights.
> 
> TNA was also not faced with a glut of talent suddenly being released by WWE. AEW did. A third of all WWE wrestlers were released over a two year period, and most of them were not “old and washed up”. AEW and Impact picked up several of them. Yes, they also made some older signings (Joe, Christian, Hardys) but that was the exception, not the rule.


Khan is 20 times smarter than Dixie Carter. It's obvious Carter had no business in wrestling at all.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> You mention AEW is slowly dying. On what basis do you believe this to be true? When was the last time three shows in five days for a company besides WWE did $2.5 million in ticket sales and has another $1 million show coming in a few weeks? They just did the 2nd Forum sellout in history on a Wednesday night and tripled the gate record...


I don't think AEW is dying as Tony K can keep it alive as long as he wants but whilst AEW might do a million in ticket sales what kind of overhead do they have to achieve that? Rumour has it that Bryan, Punk and Jericho are all on 5 million dollars a year, those three alone take up 288,000 a week in wages. That isn't taking into account guys like Mox, Sting, Omega, The Bucks, Hardy Boys and all the other big name talents they have, it also isn't taking into account the production costs to run live television (Often six figures)

Of course if you're spending 2-3 million a week you'll do huge gates. TNA never had the benefit of being able to drop 5 million on talent, the biggest contract they had to my knowledge was Hulk Hogan which was rumoured at the time to be for 30,000 a week.



Jeru The Damaja said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, I don't have their figures, but did TNA regularly finish top five entertainment shows of the week on cable? or draw six figure on PPV or seven figures on live gates?


I don't know about the gates or their PPV numbers but again, they had a lot less money. I think TNA did regularly finish top five though although happy to be corrected if I'm not right about that.




Jeru The Damaja said:


> WCW also signed a ton of WWE old farts, legends and jobbers. This isn't a TNA/AEW thing. It's more likely a "Most of the best talent around have been in the WWE before because for 20 years they had a monopoly on wrestling" thing.


WCW didn't really sign stars that were that old. They signed Hulk Hogan at age 41, Randy Savage at 42, Bret Hart at 41 but then you have Nash who was 36, Hall who was 38, Luger was 37.

Compare it to AEW, CM Punk was 42, Bryan was 40, Jericho was late forties, Sting in his sixties, JR in his late sixties or maybe early seventies, Christian Cage 47, Jeff Hardy 44, Matt Hardy was 45. The only big star they've signed who is under 40 was Mox.



Stephen90 said:


> Khan is 20 times smarter than Dixie Carter. It's obvious Carter had no business in wrestling at all.


I'm no Dixie Carter fan but if I was forced to choose who was smarter I'd go with Dixie. Reason being that Dixie was smart enough to realise that she should maybe hire a creative team and manage finances properly whilst Tony Khan has said fuck the creative team and fuck managing finances properly.

Dixie was an idiot but she was way smarter than TK.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Even if you want to suggest OP is a troll which I don't agree with as his post is pretty well thought out and truthful in ways there are many examples of non trolls getting harassed and abused by AEW fans here and other places.
> 
> As someone who said AEW wasn't very good and tried to be constructive I've had my partner threatened with a rape, I've had people follow me around the forum and harass me so much that I had to put them on ignore (At one stage my ignore list was 20 people deep because of this), I've had my personal and professional life insulted and mocked, I've had people try to dox me countless times, unfair bans from a mod who couldn't handle AEW being criticised and a whole heap of others.
> 
> Many AEW fans are wacky and cannot handle criticism, that's just how it is. I'm talking about the fanbase in general not specifically WF although there are some here who cannot handle criticism at all and will attack you if you insult their precious Dub.


When you start out with "truth hurts" on an opinion post, I mean it seems blatantly obvious to me. If I made a post saying "Here's why AEW will die in 3 years, sit down and face facts" I'd expect the same response.

The fan base of wrestling in general has a lot of toxicity to it, outside of AEW we've seen a handful of stalker types with Sonya and Alexa and such, or just how volatile fans can get on twitter, and so forth. Nobody should get thrown personal insults for literally just wrestling opinions obviously, but maybe some of the vitrol you get isn't only just cause of AEW, I mean you've spent the past few years arguing on rants with everybody so some could stem from that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> The AEW board has more activity in both extremes, from diehards who never think anything is wrong, or those who spend 90% of time shitting on it for some reason.


*Because things need to change for the better, and if shitting on the product gets us shows like last week on a consistent basis, then I will keep doing it until that is the case.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> The fan base of wrestling in general has a lot of toxicity to it, outside of AEW we've seen a handful of stalker types with Sonya and Alexa and such, or just how volatile fans can get on twitter, and so forth. Nobody should get thrown personal insults for literally just wrestling opinions obviously, but maybe some of the vitrol you get isn't only just cause of AEW, I mean you've spent the past few years arguing on rants with everybody so some could stem from that.


Yeah I won't say the WWE fans aren't crazy and there of course is plenty of examples where they are but I've never seen them really abuse someone for not liking WWE the way AEW fans do. They also don't really lean into saying things like "Oh my god, Wrestler X is the biggest thing since The Rock!". Hell, we had an AEW fan here the other day saying that MJF's promo was going to start a new boom period for professional wrestling...WWE fans just aren't like that.

I actually made the move into rants and fought people over there AFTER my big run in this section. At first I was exclusively a wrestling only poster believe it or not.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JeSeGaN said:


> AEW wishes it was early TNA.


were you even born during early TNA musti? 😂


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

bdon said:


> No, when you never post anything positive, then you are welcoming that assumption. Chip is the most unfairly hated person here and still talks shit about much of the product, but I know he just likes what he likes. He puts over what he likes. You _may_ put over things you like as well, but it is often drowned out by the constant mocking of what diehard fans in here like. I don’t even watch a full show, haven’t since Full Gear when the show took a detour into the more sports entertainment side of things, but I ain’t in here bitching and crying over single thing I hate just to get a reaction and trying to trigger people.
> 
> Chip discusses. You try to goad people into arguments for your amusement. There is a difference.
> 
> And for the record, I never felt you crossed the line until that comment, Seth.


I used to post enough positive things about Cody and get attacked for that as well??? Plus what positive things can I even say about AEW when there's a tonne of people always hyping every single thing up, I'm not adding to any conversations just echoing what is already fully agreed upon. No point me saying "MJF is great right now" when everyone agrees with that. Literally can't win with you. How is that drowned out exactly. Since when did you get to decide how much positivity is overwritten by negativity. Can you tell me why I should be working by what you think is too much? I simply say what I think, if I'm mostly negative about AEW, then that's because AEW is mostly bad. Don't blame me, blame Tony for hiring so much trash and refusing to make his wrestlers actually sell moves.

You ain't out here bitching and crying, yet this is the second thread I've seen you in today commenting because of negative opinions on AEW. So once again, get your ass off that high horse and look in the mirror when you're speaking. You don't get to take the moral high ground about what is worthy spending your time on when you're doing these things. You might have some ground to your claims if you yourself didn't engage in that tribal shit you're trying to project onto me.

I also discuss, so what's your problem with me making a comment in a thread filled with AEW superfans refusing to engage and just posting memes that essentially say "no u". Not my fault if you are "goaded" over being called cry babies, it's sensitive as fuck imo.



bdon said:


> Literally your first post in the thread. Nothing substantiating the OP’s opinion or disagreeing. Just laughing at people for being butthurt.
> 
> Now take note of how I addressed your post vs how I addressed @Chip Chipperson’s post.


What is there to add in a thread filled with butthurt cultists posting comments like "yawn", and posting memes. Weird how you didn't call any of them out for not having any opinion or disagreeing with OP?

What a shock, you talk to your friends differently 🥴



bdon said:


> @Seth Grimes , you’ll catch a lot more bees with honey than you will bullshit. Last I will say on this. The floor is yours. Good day.


I have no idea what you are saying


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Six pages on TNA. Wow. 

Now if you can all go over to the TNA Subsection ahead of Slammiversary that would be greatly appreciated 🤗.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DUD said:


> Six pages on TNA. Wow.
> 
> Now if you can all go over to the TNA Subsection ahead of Slammiversary that would be greatly appreciated 🤗.


Oh Slammiversary is still going, aye? Whose in the main event?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Because things need to change for the better, and if shitting on the product gets us shows like last week on a consistent basis, then I will keep doing it until that is the case.*


I mean sure I guess if you think that's really helping you get the exact types of shows you want. I've just never really had the mindset of doing that, even with a lot of WWE stuff nowadays that I don't like, there's only so much I care in regards to criticizing it, when now I just go and watch other things that I do like, or focus on aspects I already enjoy. That's just me I guess. 




Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah I won't say the WWE fans aren't crazy and there of course is plenty of examples where they are but I've never seen them really abuse someone for not liking WWE the way AEW fans do. They also don't really lean into saying things like "Oh my god, Wrestler X is the biggest thing since The Rock!". Hell, we had an AEW fan here the other day saying that MJF's promo was going to start a new boom period for professional wrestling...WWE fans just aren't like that.
> 
> I actually made the move into rants and fought people over there AFTER my big run in this section. At first I was exclusively a wrestling only poster believe it or not.


I know, I was here when you signed up technically, but maybe it's just general posting style? I mean I've seen plenty of people critique AEW to the same amount you do that don't get the same level of vitrol, I just can't see it being JUST AEW fans being AEW fans, because then everybody who critiques it to your level would receive the same amount of so called backlash. 

I remember there being some WWE fans who had some opinions in that vein, but it's been years, and maybe they migrated over to AEW and are doing the same things. But it's weird where I think even fans of WWE are just way more grumpy than I remember. There's a thread about somebody complaining about Seth losing to Cody again, and most comments are from people who watch WWE just shitting all over Seth, when he's been one of the brighter points in the company for awhile now. I don't buy this AEW fans are the worst of the worst narrative is all.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> People who rant about "calling out the crybabies" never seem to understand the irony of that comment. The self-awareness is so low it hit the center of the earth.


Where did I rant? I made a one sentence comment then had 5(?) people quoting me trying to jump on now including you, so I replied. There is absolutely no irony in that, only a lack of understanding coming from you



BMark66 said:


> So basically all AEW fans are assholes lol. Such a joke on here


When did I say that?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Seth Grimes said:


> That's the entire point, people give criticism to muh AE DUB and you guys lose your shit lmaooooo
> 
> "wahhhhhhhhhh you MUST be a troll there's no way anyone could actually think bad things about AE DUB"
> 
> *The fact you think all negative comments are just trolls* it what is funny as fuck, and why you lot have one of the worst fanbases on the internet, which is saying something.


Can you point me to the part where that's what I actually said, genius?

I'll wait.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Oh and while we're at it another key difference between TNA and AEW.

At least Dixie Carter is somebody you could have a conversation with and wouldn't mind having a drink with after the show. If Tony Khan wasn't the son of a billionaire he'd be a creepy dickhead working in Gamestop, and he'd be that member of staff that all the other workers wouldnt want to talk too because they think he's an odd wanker.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, because the AEW fans never do tha- Oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And, again, I never said it doesn't go both ways at any point, did I?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Can you point me to the part where that's what I actually said, genius?
> 
> I'll wait.





Boldgerg said:


> It's far less funny than the freaks who find some weird enjoyment from baiting and trolling "rival" wrestling fans.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Can you point me to the part where that's what I actually said, genius?
> 
> I'll wait.


You need context from the very thread you are commenting in? 🥴 

Your own comment was talking about trolls. You liked this very comment calling the poster a troll.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Older account that never posts: check
> Suddenly starts posting a lot: check
> All of it negative: check
> All of it anti-aew: check
> ...


This was your response to the thread


Boldgerg said:


>



Can you point me to the part where you actually engaged with his post, and debated the completely logically points that he made? 

I'll wait.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think AEW is dying as Tony K can keep it alive as long as he wants but whilst AEW might do a million in ticket sales what kind of overhead do they have to achieve that? Rumour has it that Bryan, Punk and Jericho are all on 5 million dollars a year, those three alone take up 288,000 a week in wages. That isn't taking into account guys like Mox, Sting, Omega, The Bucks, Hardy Boys and all the other big name talents they have, it also isn't taking into account the production costs to run live television (Often six figures)
> 
> Of course if you're spending 2-3 million a week you'll do huge gates. TNA never had the benefit of being able to drop 5 million on talent, the biggest contract they had to my knowledge was Hulk Hogan which was rumoured at the time to be for 30,000 a week.
> 
> ...


The conversation of overheads and money spent isn't really the point of this discussion though, I guess. Certainly not in the mind of the OP.

His whole point was how AEW is TNA 2.0 and how it's dying whilst listing, in his opinion, some similarities that aren't really similar at all. AEW is the best performing non-WWE North American wrestling promotion in 20+ years in which pretty much achieved more in 1 year than TNA has done in 20 years. That makes it pretty much dissimilar to TNA in every way.

Regarding the talent WCW signed, they bought in a 50 year old Bobby Heenan, 51 year old Mean Gene Okerlund, they also brought in a 41 year old Brutus Beefcake, Curt Hennig was 39 at the time of purchase, Greg Valentine was 45 when they brought him in, Jim Duggan was 40 when they signed him, Jim Neidhart was 43, Rick Rude was 39, Ted Dibiase was 42, The Ultimate Warrior was 39 years old.. They brought in a lot of old guys who had name value to try and squeeze every last bit of mileage out of them. Yes, not all of them were stars but the OP stated old farts, legends and jobbers. Bare in mind we live in a different age now where wrestlers in their late 30s and 40s are still able to do things they were doing a decade prior unlike the guys from the past who were slow and quite obviously passed it.

I think in the end, there's a lot of things AEW do wrong. There's a lot of things they do right and I think comparisons to things in the past, certainly companies that they have quite obviously blown away is silly and I just think calling AEW a TNA2.0 is stupid off the back of record breaking gates and attendances for them from literally the last week.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah I won't say the WWE fans aren't crazy and there of course is plenty of examples where they are but I've never seen them really abuse someone for not liking WWE the way AEW fans do. They also don't really lean into saying things like "Oh my god, Wrestler X is the biggest thing since The Rock!". Hell, we had an AEW fan here the other day saying that MJF's promo was going to start a new boom period for professional wrestling...WWE fans just aren't like that.
> 
> I actually made the move into rants and fought people over there AFTER my big run in this section. At first I was exclusively a wrestling only poster believe it or not.


AEW fans are certainly more likely to shit on someone for saying something negative about AEW.
WWE fans are more likely to go out of there way to come in here and shit on AEW regardless of whether they watch it or not.


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Older account that never posts: check
> Suddenly starts posting a lot: check
> All of it negative: check
> All of it anti-aew: check
> ...


Absolute gold!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DUD said:


> Six pages on TNA. Wow.
> 
> Now if you can all go over to the TNA Subsection ahead of Slammiversary that would be greatly appreciated 🤗.


Honestly, I probably will check out Slammiversary. I have not been disappointed with any of my recent Impact PPV purchases and June 19 is a Sunday. What else do I have better to do?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Damn right OP. 100% nailed it!!!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Honestly, I probably will check out Slammiversary. I have not been disappointed with any of my recent Impact PPV purchases and June 19 is a Sunday. What else do I have better to do?


I've been watching Impact lately cause my interest in AEW hasn't ever been colder. Though this is the only interesting board to talk about current wrestling on the site, so here I am. Pretty redundant for me to go in detail on my AEW issues, but I digress.

I just had to get that in.

Anyway, Impact as a show almost comes off as too safe. Everything is logical, makes sense etc but they almost seem afraid to do anything wild. Maybe because of the LOLTNA reputation? Though I am glad the remnants of the Broken Universe and heavy intergender wrestling seems to be phased out.

You could do worse. Wouldn't call it must see, but it doesn't irritate me like RAW, NXT, SD, and Dynamite do.

Granted I haven't been watching too long so far


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think AEW is dying as Tony K can keep it alive as long as he wants but whilst AEW might do a million in ticket sales what kind of overhead do they have to achieve that? Rumour has it that Bryan, Punk and Jericho are all on 5 million dollars a year, those three alone take up 288,000 a week in wages. That isn't taking into account guys like Mox, Sting, Omega, The Bucks, Hardy Boys and all the other big name talents they have, it also isn't taking into account the production costs to run live television (Often six figures)
> 
> Of course if you're spending 2-3 million a week you'll do huge gates. TNA never had the benefit of being able to drop 5 million on talent, the biggest contract they had to my knowledge was Hulk Hogan which was rumoured at the time to be for 30,000 a week.
> 
> ...


Dixie accidentally sent an email to Destination America calling them morons.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

I also don’t see the issue in hiring former WWE wrestlers…should it disqualify someone from a job because they used to work there??? No..

WWE has hoarded talent for years and most noteworthy people have been there before.

It’s not like TNA..they haven’t brought in anyone over the hill that’s been given a prominent position


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Stephen90 said:


> Dixie accidentally sent an email to Destination America calling them morons.


Are we going to go blow for blow here?

Tony said that he knew more about wrestling than Ted Turner despite his show and AEW's primary source of income coming from a deal on TURNER Network Television.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

people really discussing this much in a thread created by someone called HHH's cock?

ok then......


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> people really discussing this much in a thread created by someone called HHH's cock?
> 
> ok then......


I don't discriminate, I'll talk to anyone with any name.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

alex0816 said:


> people really discussing this much in a thread created by someone called HHH's cock?
> 
> ok then......


I hope little H is doing alright. I hear that cardiovascular issues can cause erectile dysfunction


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> *Where did I rant? I made a one sentence comment then had 5(?) people quoting me trying to jump on now including you, so I replied. There is absolutely no irony in that, only a lack of understanding coming from you*
> 
> 
> When did I say that?


You really don't see the irony do you? Oh buddy, I hope you get there soon.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

so in this thread i've seen:

some guy seth grimes whining about people whining? while arguing about it with bdon who's acting like he didn't bitch and moan and have mini mental break downs like a weirdo, and still does, over Cody rhodes. and Chip trying to play victim saying aew fans are toxic cause they didn't want him in the section meanwhile that weird fuck literally called out like 12 people in rants threads multiple times.....

wow the games' shlong bringing out the best of everyone lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean sure I guess if you think that's really helping you get the exact types of shows you want. I've just never really had the mindset of doing that, even with a lot of WWE stuff nowadays that I don't like, there's only so much I care in regards to criticizing it, when now I just go and watch other things that I do like, or focus on aspects I already enjoy. That's just me I guess.


*Why would I do nothing when the promoter has proven on numerous occasions that he's thin skinned and reacts to all criticism? AEW has the potential to be the best American wrestling promotion with all the raw talent they have, and I want to see said potential be maximized. If I thought it was hopelessly awful, I wouldn't watch it, like I don't watch Smackdown anymore. Nothing can save that show besides a full roster shakeup.*


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> You really don't see the irony do you? Oh buddy, I hope you get there soon.


Once again, there is no irony in me pointing out that people are crying, because that doesn't mean that I am crying about that. I am laughing at them. You do understand that, right lil bud?



alex0816 said:


> so in this thread i've seen:
> 
> some guy seth grimes whining about people whining? while arguing about it with bdon who's acting like he didn't bitch and moan and have mini mental break downs like a weirdo, and still does, over Cody rhodes. and Chip trying to play victim saying aew fans are toxic cause they didn't want him in the section meanwhile that weird fuck literally called out like 12 people in rants threads multiple times.....
> 
> wow the games' shlong bringing out the best of everyone lol


Yeah bud, laughing at people is totally whining


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah bud, laughing at people is totally whining


oh my bad that makes you sound way cooler.....how do women react when you tell them you laugh at people on a wrestling forum?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> This is 100% true.
> 
> AEW is more like RoH than anything
> 
> ...


I don't see comparisons between ROH and NJPW at all sorry. I know people used to say HHHs NXT was ROH like too which was also way off the mark

Obviously the main comparison is the sibling of a billionaire running both. Both gained alot of traction through their constant anti WWE stance (ROH and NJPW barely mention WWE).

Yes TNA were sports entertainment but so is AEW. TNA had the same 100mph get your shit in, kick out of everything matches in X-Division and both companies tag divisions are almost identical (matches with tons of spots but no real focus as far as storylines or elevating the division or the teams within it)

TNA and AEW have similar set up in mainevent. Anyone of perhaps 15-20 people could be champion. AEW does slightly better in that Punk feels bigger deal than anyone TNA had. TNA botched the likes of Jeff Hardy in 2010 so bad. TNA women's division though especially 2007-2012 blows away AEWs.

AEW also managed to make their brand feel a bigger deal than TNA ever did. TNA despite being on primetime same channel Raw aired for years and same channel as UFC always felt second rate promotion.

NJPW I don't see it. They have clear vision as far as Ace goes which AEW do not. They have junior division that's given major focus. Probably 75% of the guys AEW signed NJPW wouldn't because they wouldn't fit their style.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

validreasoning said:


> I don't see comparisons between ROH and NJPW at all sorry. I know people used to say HHHs NXT was ROH like too which was also way off the mark
> 
> Obviously the main comparison is the sibling of a billionaire running both. Both gained alot of traction through their constant anti WWE stance (ROH and NJPW barely mention WWE).
> 
> ...


I always felt like TNA was closer to WCW/WWE.

I know you will disagree, but I don't think that is who AEW is trying to be. I think they want to be ECW.

So, I may be looking lineage wise, because at its core I think Tony is trying to book 1997 ECW with a 1997 WCW budget.

RoH always came off as closer to ECW than anyone I think.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Older account that never posts: check
> Suddenly starts posting a lot: check
> All of it negative: check
> All of it anti-aew: check
> ...


Cattle Cass discussing the poster instead of the actual post for the Idk how manyth time. 

Check.


----------



## 斯特恩 回来;) (7 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Older account that never posts: check
> Suddenly starts posting a lot: check
> All of it negative: check
> All of it anti-aew: check
> ...


Posted the truth: Check
Your ability to refute any of his points: Fail


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

斯特恩 回来;) said:


> Posted the truth: Check
> Your ability to refute any of his points: Fail


County of origin: Italy
Username: Chinese
Typing: Perfect english
Join Date: A moment ago
Me: Visible confusion


----------



## 斯特恩 回来;) (7 mo ago)

Dr. Middy said:


> County of origin: Italy
> Username: Chinese
> Typing: Perfect english
> Join Date: A moment ago
> Me: Visible confusion


I’m a re-joiner.

That doesn’t change the fact that your arguments are nonsense.

If you think you’re intelligent for figuring out the obvious or actually care about someone rejoining a wrestling forum(which I’ll continue to do as my job has VPN)… then you need to reassess your life.

And in fact you are not very bright, all you had to do was translate the username.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Brad Boyd said:


> Cattle Cass discussing the poster instead of the actual post for the Idk how manyth time.
> 
> Check.


brad… being brad

that’s a big 10-4 good buddy



斯特恩 回来;) said:


> I’m a re-joiner.
> 
> That doesn’t change the fact that your arguments are nonsense.
> 
> ...


where do you find the time to create new accounts each time

must be irritating


----------



## 斯特恩 回来;) (7 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> brad… being brad
> 
> that’s a big 10-4 good buddy


Why does someone critiquing a fake wrestling company hurt you?

Seriously would like to see how I can help you with this longstanding issue.

Does it matter that some random guy rejoined a wrestling forum?

No, neither does it change his factual statements.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

斯特恩 回来;) said:


> I’m a re-joiner.
> 
> That doesn’t change the fact that your arguments are nonsense.
> 
> ...


Probably not going to last long if acting like this immediately is what you're bringing to the table.


----------



## 斯特恩 回来;) (7 mo ago)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Probably not going to last long if acting like this immediately is what you're bringing to the table.


I don’t plan on lasting long, do you know easy it is to make a new account on here much more with a V

This forum is hardly active and the only reason I’m rejoining is because I’m miserable at work and Twitter is being boring today.

Mods need to make registration time to process, then I wouldn’t even bother and would find other ways to pass the shift.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

斯特恩 回来;) said:


> I’m a re-joiner.
> 
> That doesn’t change the fact that your arguments are nonsense.
> 
> ...


I mean I'm not the one continually rejoining someplace where basically the entire userbase dislikes them. I at least have the intelligence to not do that.


----------



## 斯特恩 回来;) (7 mo ago)

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean I'm not the one continually rejoining someplace where basically the entire userbase dislikes them. I at least have the intelligence to not do that.


Why would I need anyone to like me?

I love debate and refuting wrong. I don’t care if the entire forum hated me, I’m gonna rejoin and call out stupidity.

That’s like saying Ben Shapiro shouldn’t refute and own liberals at college campuses because 100% of the facility hates him…

Why should that stop him and why in your eyes should I or anyone else care about what others think?

It seems like you are someone who requires validation, I do not.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

斯特恩 回来;) said:


> Why does someone critiquing a fake wrestling company hurt you?
> 
> Seriously would like to see how I can help you with this longstanding issue.
> 
> ...


anybody having anything bad to say about AEW that is a legit fan hating on the product does not bother me at all

@The Legit Lioness for instance can slag the product off all he wants, he actually watches the show

same with @Two Sheds and a bunch of others

what bothers me is dumb fuck cunt nuggets who rejoin after they’ve been banned for being dumb fuck cunt nuggets to start with and then re-posting the same fucking dumb cunt opinion for the 100th time like it is a new revelation

having to waste even a second of my time reading that sort of drivel puts my nose out of joint cause these dumb fucknuggets are stealing my time and giving all fans, lovers and haters a bad name

…

does that make sense to you?

wanna take a wild guess where you fall in this assesment?

everything about you and people like you is stupid


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Aew does not have the worthless x division title in their company. Great matches but everyone who completed for it won it making it as worthless as the 24/7 title. Same because the x division was awesome, should have been wayyyyyyy more conservative. I like how Aew is conservative with who they give titles and that is a good thing. Now scrap that trios titles, or put them in roh.


----------



## 斯特恩 回来;) (7 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> anybody having anything bad to say about AEW that is a legit fan hating on the product does not bother me at all
> 
> @The Legit Lioness for instance can slag the product off all he wants, he actually watches the show
> 
> ...


Horrible grammar.

But yeah I’m not gonna stop rejoining cause you take a wrestling forum too serious and it hurts your feelings.

Too bad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

斯特恩 回来;) said:


> Horrible grammar.
> 
> But yeah I’m not gonna stop rejoining cause you take a wrestling forum too serious and it hurts your feelings.
> 
> Too bad.


horrible person

nothing hurts mate, it is mildly annoying at best

dumb as fuck at worst


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lol, what? On what planet is that me saying "all negative comments are just trolls"? At what point do I say or specify that every single negative comment made by anyone at any point towards AEW has to be and can only be trolling?

I didn't, at all, so try again.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Seth Grimes said:


> You need context from the very thread you are commenting in? 🥴
> 
> Your own comment was talking about trolls. You liked this very comment calling the poster a troll.
> 
> ...


Again, you've literally put words in my mouth that I never actually said to fit your agenda. See my post to Chip Chipperson above.

Me pointing out that there are a number of weird, virgin trolls on this forum doesn't equate to me saying that every single person who has anything negative to say about or a criticism of AEW is trolling. You'd think that'd be obvious considering, you know, it's not what I said, but here we are.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Again, you've literally put words in my mouth that I never actually said to fit your agenda. See my post to Chip Chipperson above so that I don't have to waste morw time pointing out the blatantly obvious fact that that's not what I actually said.
> 
> Me pointing out there are a number of trolls on this forum doesn't equate to me saying that every single person who has anything negative to say about AEW is trolling. You'd think that'd be obvious considering, you know, it's not what I said, but here we are.


I thought you'd be mature enough to not make a semantic argument because clearly no one is saying literally every single one. But yeah, if you wanna argue that then yes. You did not say "every single one", nor did I ever mean that literally but dw bud.



alex0816 said:


> oh my bad that makes you sound way cooler.....how do women react when you tell them you laugh at people on a wrestling forum?


One of the weirdest comments to ever be made. What in the fuck is the context? I can only imagine you're projecting, so yeah, sorry to hear you're having trouble with women dude.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Seth Grimes said:


> I thought you'd be mature enough to not make a semantic argument because clearly no one is saying literally every single one. But yeah, if you wanna argue that then yes. You did not say "every single one", nor did I ever mean that literally but dw bud.
> 
> 
> One of the weirdest comments to ever be made. What in the fuck is the context? I can only imagine you're projecting, so yeah, sorry to hear you're having trouble with women dude.


So, you can build an argument against me by putting words in my mouth and making assumptions based on things that I've not actually said at all, but I and other people shouldn't take seriously things that you actually quite clearly _have_ said (because of course not when it now makes it clear that you're just talking crap and inventing dialogue that never actually existed), there for everyone to see in black and white?

Hilarious stuff.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> So, you can build an argument against me by putting words in my mouth and making assumptions based on things that I've not actually said at all, but I and other people shouldn't take seriously things that you actually quite clearly _have_ said (because of course not when it now makes it clear that you're just talking crap and inventing dialogue that never actually existed), there for everyone to see in black and white?
> 
> Hilarious stuff.


You are in the group of cultists, the group of cultists are the ones calling bunches of people trolls or WWE shills when they make a negative comment. When I say you lot, I am talking about cultists. Idc if YOU individually are different, when the whole group does it.

This is like me saying "conservatives are pro life" then you as a conservative say "woah wtf no I'm not" as if it matters when I'm talking about you as a group. As I said, go play your boring semantic games somewhere else


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Me pointing out that there are a number of weird, virgin trolls on this forum doesn't equate to me saying that every single person who has anything negative to say about or a criticism of AEW is trolling. You'd think that'd be obvious considering, you know, it's not what I said, but here we are.


So confusing.


----------



## itsfiveoh2 (9 mo ago)

Are you mad? Total non stop action wrestling was awesome for a few years. And their women's division had Awesome Kong,Gail Kim,ODB,Raessha Saeed,Roxie,Angelina love, Lacey Von Eric(though she left wrestling very fast),Velvet sky, Sojourner bolt,Big poppa pumps valet I forget her name.

And Jacqueline Moore was in their women's division.

And their matches were always brutal and hard hitting,table matches and everything the women of WWE today are doing.


You had the x division,with Sonjay dutt,Jay lethal,AJ styles,Shark boy,Felix skipper,Daniels,Petey Williams, Amazing red and a host of other up and coming high pace high octane wrestlers.

Then you had Abyss, Christian, Booker T,Jeff Jarrett and a few others rounding out the main event.

I don't know how you made such a comparison,it's almost like you don't know a darn thing about wrestling.

AEW wishes it was like TNA.


And why is your post count so low? And you've been here for so long. Who did you buy the account from OP? 🧐🧐


----------



## itsfiveoh2 (9 mo ago)

Educate yourself OP.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Watched TNA back in the day, even with all the shenanigans it was an entertaining alternative to WWE for me, it didn't feel like AEW at all, only similarity it's that both sign a lot of ex WWE.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth Grimes said:


> One of the weirdest comments to ever be made. What in the fuck is the context? I can only imagine you're projecting, so yeah, sorry to hear you're having trouble with women dude.


projecting? nah. just was pretty strange you said that you don't whine, but instead go to and engage with people on a forum just to laugh at people and said like it was a totally normal thing to do in life....

like dude, say that to someone in person, an girl you're getting to know for instance, and see what their reaction is.....

spoiler, they'll think you're weird, cause that shit is weird.

guess i shouldn't expect much different though, this is the same forum full of people(not everyone but way more then there should be) who hate watch shit, attack people for not agreeing with their opinion, act like they're some hot shot whining about people, get super excited when someone gets banned, plenty of other weird shit like people taking a discussion by someone named HHH's dick seriously but i digress. so good news is you're far from the weirdest person, but engaging with people on a wrestling forum just to laugh at them is still a bit odd


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

OP has the GOAT username


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Where is Haich? I miss Haich. He was the best troll account in the history of WF.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Seeing how you think it doesn't matter, you're not someone that anyone should bother talking to any longer or ever again. Fuck you and your mentality of clan liability.


Jesus. I totally skimmed his post and missed that part. What a bullshit comment.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So confusing.


I mean it's really not, at all, but if you're actually not able to grasp the difference between saying "there are trolls on this forum" - which I did say and which is without a doubt a fact - and "every single person who has any sort of criticism of AEW must be a troll" - which is completely different and which I didn't say whatsoever - then you must have severe reading comprehension and cognitive function issues.

The two don't somehow automatically go hand in hand and aren't mutually exclusive, as much as you bizarrely seem to want to insist they do without any real basis or, again, me having actually said the latter.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Seeing how you think it doesn't matter, you're not someone that anyone should bother talking to any longer or ever again. Fuck you and your mentality of clan liability.


If he doesn't want liability he should then maybe not spend his time defending his group like he did, Jesus you people are something



alex0816 said:


> projecting? nah. just was pretty strange you said that you don't whine, but instead go to and engage with people on a forum just to laugh at people and said like it was a totally normal thing to do in life....
> 
> like dude, say that to someone in person, an girl you're getting to know for instance, and see what their reaction is.....
> 
> ...


Yeahhhhh and what does that have to do with women exactly like? We're on a wrestling forum mate, that is such a weird out of context thing to bring up, so clearly it's on your mind which is why you brought it up. If you need some help I can give you some tips if you need it?

Why the fuck is that the hypothetical? lmfao is that how you think about everything? "hmm, better not do this just in case a girl ever asks me if I'm on a wrestling forum and what I do on there" hahahahahahah

Good to know you base your entire existence off whether a girl will think you doing it is weird, totally sane and normal way to live 🥴 

It's a bit odd to laugh at people? I'll give you the hypothetical then. So, you go outside your back garden, and there's a fucking circus with clowns in the next door neighbours, you laugh and comment to your girl "they look fucking dumb". Is she then going to reply "that's so weird for you to laugh at them...." hahahahah Jesus Christ you people are living in another reality, I swear to God


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

斯特恩 回来;) said:


> Horrible grammar.
> 
> But yeah I’m not gonna stop rejoining cause you take a wrestling forum too serious and it hurts your feelings.
> 
> Too bad.


Horrible job of rejoining .....please keep trying and failing miserably so we can all laugh at you wasting your time and looking like a complete buffoon in the process. 

Fuck grammar


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

CatExposer said:


> Yet you’re responding, so you failed.
> 
> I always say who I am and I know the mods will come running to ban me before I further expose them.


Quick the clock is ticking before your next failure live on WF.....🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A bait thread from a guy named Hunters Penis has 160 replies. Gotta love it


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Hunter's Penis said:


> Truth hurts.
> 
> AEW is another TNA in the making.
> 
> ...


Hunters Penis has an interesting point.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hunter's Penis said:


> Truth hurts.
> 
> AEW is another TNA in the making.
> 
> ...


So the OP based on how they are framing their points is probably trolling. ("truth hurts" are the first words for gods sake it's pretty blatant) But there have been plenty of people who I saw be probably trolls who happened to in the middle of their trolling included fair points so am going to respond to the points seriously point by point.

1. Bringing up TNA grew in popularity and so did AEW....that's the entire first point to call AEW TNA 2.0....that isn't a point at all it's just an observation

2. Bringing up TNA's main talents and AEW's....also not a real point just a basic observation again.

3. The first real point to respond to AEW signing a lot of ex WWE talent. There is an element of truth to this but I don't think it's to the level of what TNA did. There's definitely been quite a few questionable ones (quickest examples I can think of are the undisputed era crew, Spears, Hager and Ruby Soho off the top of my head) and they do use a decent few legends but the talent is overall a higher quality in my personal opinion and the legends are definitely used differently as they're exclusively focused on helping get certain talents over as managers and with partnerships (whether they are succeeding is an entirely different issue to debate but that is what their usage is meant to do). That usage of legends is something TNA would do once in a while but not close to a focus like just letting them go over often.

4. The women's division. They are very wrong imo...TNA's women's division I feel was way better than they are implying, wheras yeah AEW's is handled pretty poorly one of their most blatant weaknesses that still hasn't been close to fixed after 3 years of existence. AEW has the talent ino but they give them nothing to do so they feel unimportant and pointless everytime they show up, even Britt Baker fell victim to this eventually.

5. AEW will never compete with WWE.....probably. Even in an ideal world where they did everything right they'd be lucky to be even in the same ballpark after 5 years and as much as I like AEW this isn't an ideal world and they haven't done everything right. Considering this that's why I'm actually pretty impressed with where they are as they have seriously exceeded my personal expectations. They have leapt above TNA in terms of success here in everything except viewership numbers in live ratings which aren't fully comparable given the decade difference in timeframe and how different of a landscape tv ratings is after that decade.

So yeah that's all the points. To be blunt I feel they're mostly very weak when put under any scrutiny in regards to calling AEW the next TNA, as even the one I was anti AEW on it was still pretty wrong and undersold TNA in that aspect in my opinion. So yeah it's kinda weird so many are championining this as truth imo I do agree that just calling them out for trolling isn't right and you should respond to the argument and points....but those were weak as well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> A bait thread from a guy named Hunters Penis has 160 replies. Gotta love it


May make his penis harder.

I will add that while TNA and AEW have some similarities, the one big difference is that AEW doesn't have Hogan or Eric or even Russo to influence them as much.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeahhhhh and what does that have to do with women exactly like? We're on a wrestling forum mate, that is such a weird out of context thing to bring up, so clearly it's on your mind which is why you brought it up. If you need some help I can give you some tips if you need it?
> 
> Why the fuck is that the hypothetical? lmfao is that how you think about everything? "hmm, better not do this just in case a girl ever asks me if I'm on a wrestling forum and what I do on there" hahahahahahah
> 
> ...


oh so you act weird on a wrestling forum but are a totally normal, ladies man in real life....yea not buying it.....

way to shrink what what i said into a little basic box instead of actually thinking about what i said too. "lol you care if girls think what you do is weird" nah bro, most people in general will think you're weird if you tell them you engage with people on a wrestling forum to laugh at them, even though the person you're laughing at isn't doing anything funny.....

did you just compare people having opinions on a wrestling forum to a circus in someones back yard??? fucking wow dude. to even think that's somewhat comparable lmaoooo. i take back what i said about you being far from the weirdest person on here cause clearly you got some issues going on to get this uptight over a comment i made.....

@Boldgerg is right. theres a bunch of weirdos/trolls on here and you just exposed yourself as one. good job. hope your daily hobby of nonsensically laughing at people for no reason on a wrestling forum brings you happiness.....


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

alex0816 said:


> oh so you act weird on a wrestling forum but are a totally normal, ladies man in real life....yea not buying it.....
> 
> way to shrink what what i said into a little basic box instead of actually thinking about what i said too. "lol you care if girls think what you do is weird" nah bro, most people in general will think you're weird if you tell them you engage with people on a wrestling forum to laugh at them, even though the person you're laughing at isn't doing anything funny.....
> 
> ...


I'm saying that "ladies" were never in any conversation until you really randomly brought them in, as I said, you clearly have them on your mind. If you need help, you can always ask and I might be able to make you at least not repugnant

What I think they're doing is funny, any normal person would think AEW fans are funny. Ofc you don't think it's funny cause as a part of the circus you simply lack the perspective or self reflection

What are you even blabbing on about at this point? You just proved my point that you cultists call everyone a troll lmaoooo thanks for arriving and being the perfect example of what I said. Eh, hope you can get laid and stop projecting your insecurities with women onto me


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth Grimes said:


> I'm saying that "ladies" were never in any conversation until you really randomly brought them in, as I said, you clearly have them on your mind. If you need help, you can always ask and I might be able to make you at least not repugnant
> 
> What I think they're doing is funny, any normal person would think AEW fans are funny. Ofc you don't think it's funny cause as a part of the circus you simply lack the perspective or self reflection
> 
> What are you even blabbing on about at this point? You just proved my point that you cultists call everyone a troll lmaoooo thanks for arriving and being the perfect example of what I said. Eh, hope you can get laid and stop projecting your insecurities with women onto me


yea and you seemed to get mad upset the second i brought women up(i brought up people in general too but you seemed to ignore that, hmmm) clearly i struck a nerve so theres probably some truth to what i've said and you know it so now you try to be the forum funny guy and claim "lol you need help with women" when clearly you have some issues going on. .... way to expose yourself.

"any normal person" mf you come one forum because you want to laugh at people having opinions...normal isn't in your vocab you sad litlle man. i mentioned 3-4 people in my first post in this thread, you're loser ass is the only one who got so uptight and butt hurt over it and continued to whine(yea whine, not laugh) as you have in this whole thread, which is why liek 7 people have called you out and saw through your loser attention seeking shit on your first post in this thread......

you made a really fucking stupid comparison, shouldn't be surprised at this point tho..
also i don't praise aew every little second, i've criticised them quite a bit, so way to make yourself look dim yet again...

i make one comment about how women would think you're weird...you keep harping on it...so once again, yea i struck a nerve and you showing how soft you are and how right i am since you can't seem to keep it out of your posts

good luck finding a girl who thinks it's cool you go on a wrestling forum, make serious posts on a thread created by some guy named Hunters penis, and then whine, or in your words "laugh" at people who's opinion don't match yours.....you're gonna need it...like a whole lot....

so good luck, ain't wasting anymore time on a doughgoat like you who clearly doesn't get out much and has never seen a vagina they didn't have to pay for.....


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

alex0816 said:


> yea and you seemed to get mad upset the second i brought women up(i brought up people in general too but you seemed to ignore that, hmmm) clearly i struck a nerve so theres probably some truth to what i've said and you know it so now you try to be the forum funny guy and claim "lol you need help with women" when clearly you have some issues going on. .... way to expose yourself.
> 
> "any normal person" mf you come one forum because you want to laugh at people having opinions...normal isn't in your vocab you sad litlle man. i mentioned 3-4 people in my first post in this thread, you're loser ass is the only one who got so uptight and butt hurt over it and continued to whine(yea whine, not laugh) as you have in this whole thread, which is why liek 7 people have called you out and saw through your loser attention seeking shit on your first post in this thread......
> 
> ...


Uh, I'm not upset dude? Water you even saying lmao I have expressed surprise at such a weird thing for you to bring up, so yeah, not sure where you're getting "mad upset" from? Maybe a bit of your projection again? Gj, your comment amounts to a total of "no u", very smart of you bud. But as I said, DM if you need tips.

You keep mischaracterising what I've explained multiple times, learn to read

I feel like my braincells are dying with every extra word of yours I'm having to read right now, this is tough. You are making no good points and all your attempts at insults are weak and lack any sort of coherence

"Keep harping on it". This is called a reply function lil bud. When there is a topic being discussed, said person is going to repeatedly mention the topic at hand, the topic that YOU added btw. Soft? hahahahaha yeah you got me

The girls I'm dating don't care about what I do when I'm online, dude. This is what I'm telling you, women don't say to you "so what have you been posting on Reddit/Forums today?", I guess you don't know this cause you have a lack of experience and are guessing at how these interactions usually go? You should probably have a look at yourself and ask why you feel so insecure around the topic of women and detach yourself from doing things because women might not like you if you do it, but I guess if you are desperate and need to build your personality around what they deem "cool" I hope it at least works for you


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

People quickly forget peak TNA reached 3 million viewers.

It was not just a niche-base product brought up to draw hardcore fans as AEW is today.

It was an actual alternative for a casual wrestling fans.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

@Hunter's Penis I'd imagine you have two words for everyone?...


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

validreasoning said:


> I don't see comparisons between ROH and NJPW at all sorry. I know people used to say HHHs NXT was ROH like too which was also way off the mark
> 
> Obviously the main comparison is the sibling of a billionaire running both. Both gained alot of traction through their constant anti WWE stance (ROH and NJPW barely mention WWE).
> 
> ...


Tbf Aew had a HUGE advantage in starting up in an age where social media was more popular than ever and had so many youtube channels, who consistently get 70k to 100k views, promoting it. Tna never had any of it. Imagine if they also had crazy fanboys on youtube with audiences that big promoting it, it'd certainly be more popular and try to book big arenas because there'd be demand of it. Whether their product was good or bad, it doesn't matter. As we've seen with aew, hype goes a long way.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

Hunter's Penis said:


> Truth hurts.
> 
> AEW is another TNA in the making.
> 
> ...


Although i do agree with you on most of your points, I have to make some adjustments.

AEW has more stars than TNA that they can use any time in the main event. MJF, Darby, Adam Cole, Danielson, Moxley, Jericho, Kingston,Kenny Omega, Black, Andrade just to name a few.

TNA signed a bunch of washed up veterans such as dudleys, RVD, foley,hogan,flair Etc. Jeff Hardy,Sting,Kurt Angle,Christian,Booker T all had good runs in TNA. AEW only has 2 old veterans from wwe that are wrestling and thats CM Punk,Jericho, and the Hardys. All of them are in good shape and not old farts. They can still go. Mark Henry, and Paul Wight dont even wrestle. Sting even at his age is still better than half the roster LOL

The women’s division is pretty stacked in AEW.

TNA had shit writers and promos. AEW storylines are actually good. And they have the best commentators in the world.

I agree AEW will never take the WWE down, no company will. But the difference between TNA and AEW is that AEW has a billionaire owner who actually loves wrestling and wants to be a alternative to WWE. While TNA had a rich spoiled brat named Dixie Carter who lived off Daddy’s money and didnt give 2 craps about wrestling, running the show. She literally killed the company when she brought in Hogan/Bischoff and turned AJ Styles, her number one star, face of the company into a jobber for over 2 years. The only problem i have with AEW right now is they have to many gimmick matches on tv and too many championships. Nobody wants to see ROH, or Impact wrestling champions in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Soul Rex said:


> People quickly forget peak TNA reached 3 million viewers.
> 
> It was not just a niche-base product brought up to draw hardcore fans as AEW is today.
> 
> It was an actual alternative for a casual wrestling fans.


This. I would say peak TNA was more geared toward casuals than even AEW.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

DetroitsFinest61 said:


> Although i do agree with you on most of your points, I have to make some adjustments.
> 
> AEW has more stars than TNA that they can use any time in the main event. MJF, Darby, Adam Cole, Danielson, Moxley, Jericho, Kingston,Kenny Omega, Black, Andrade just to name a few.
> 
> TNA signed a bunch of washed up veterans such as dudleys, RVD, foley,hogan,flair Etc. Jeff Hardy,Sting,Kurt Angle,Christian,Booker T all had good runs in TNA. AEW only has 2 old veterans from wwe that are wrestling and thats CM Punk,Jericho, and the Hardys. All of them are in good shape and not old farts. They can still go. Mark Henry, and Paul Wight dont even wrestle. Sting even at his age is still better than half the roster LOL


Lmao

Darby Allin, Adam Cole, Malakai Black and Eddie Kingston a bunch of fucking jobbers.. How can you mention their names as stars with straight face.

They would only dream to be 10% as popular as Hogan, RVD, Jeff Hardy, Booker T, Christian, Sting, Foley, Angle, etc were at 2007-10 (TNAs peak)

AEW has no stars that are not ex-WWE, they are getting carried by a washed up Cm Punk and Moxley and Bryan and the last two have been mostly wasted.

They have some projects in Adam Page, Warlow, MJF but the first one flopped and the last two have yet to be tested as main event material.

AEW star power is laughable, which is why they are nothing but an Indy company with a budget.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

GarpTheFist said:


> Tbf Aew had a HUGE advantage in starting up in an age where social media was more popular than ever and had so many youtube channels, who consistently get 70k to 100k views, promoting it. Tna never had any of it. Imagine if they also had crazy fanboys on youtube with audiences that big promoting it, it'd certainly be more popular and try to book big arenas because there'd be demand of it. Whether their product was good or bad, it doesn't matter. As we've seen with aew, hype goes a long way.


Man forget that but imagine if TNA had a budget of 100 million dollars and Dixie's parents were willing to shell out money for as long as needed.

Dixie's family were rich but not Shad Khan rich. Imagine if TNA had the budget back in the day to actively negotiate with the WWE guys coming off contract and pay them more than WWE could. The only guys TNA really got were the ones WWE didn't want OR the guys who were sick of WWE and wanted a relax schedule.



DetroitsFinest61 said:


> Although i do agree with you on most of your points, I have to make some adjustments.
> 
> AEW has more stars than TNA that they can use any time in the main event. MJF, Darby, Adam Cole, Danielson, Moxley, Jericho, Kingston,Kenny Omega, Black, Andrade just to name a few.
> 
> ...


Damn.

1. As pointed out to you by another poster many of the names you've listed aren't stars, AEW is propped up by ageing ex WWE stars and have never created a genuine star of their own.

2. The guys you call washed up weren't that old when they signed with TNA. Dudleys for example were mid thirties, RVD was 39. Hogan and Flair aren't really fair since they weren't signed to actively wrestle and both rarely did, that leaves Mick Foley who they did stupidly push when he was old and page his prime but still he was only 44 at the time. AEW has at least 5-10 big name talents that are all over the age of 44 currently.

3. AEW having the best storylines in the world is your opinion I guess but TNA had some of the greatest money making minds that have ever lived writing their shows. Cornette, Mantell, Bischoff, Russo, Prichard and many others.

4. Dixie Carter loved wrestling and this has been confirmed by people who knew her. Dixie was smart enough to recognise that she might be a good businesswoman but didn't know much about the wrestling business so she hired people who knew the wrestling business.

AJ Styles was never a jobber and Bischoff/Hogan didn't ruin the company, the Hogan/Bischoff stuff is internet wrestling community garbage and the AJ Styles thing I'm not sure where you picked up from.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

You know what’s crazy?
The IWC fucking HATED TNA back in the day. 
good content or bad, it got leagues of hate.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hunter's Penis said:


> Truth hurts.
> 
> AEW is another TNA in the making.
> 
> ...


Yeah I’m sure TNA 2006 sold 20 000 tickets for an episode of Impact. I don’t even need to go further.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Man forget that but imagine if TNA had a budget of 100 million dollars and Dixie's parents were willing to shell out money for as long as needed.
> 
> Dixie's family were rich but not Shad Khan rich. Imagine if TNA had the budget back in the day to actively negotiate with the WWE guys coming off contract and pay them more than WWE could. The only guys TNA really got were the ones WWE didn't want OR the guys who were sick of WWE and wanted a relax schedule.
> 
> ...


1. AEW is a new company still so of course most of their talent is from the indies, japan, or WWE. But AEW is using the guys I mentioned very well were as in WWE they would most likely be forgotten about after a few feuds. They would be misused. And of course if WWE releases a guy like Danial Bryan, Adam Cole, Miro,Mosley, Jericho etc of course they are going to sign those guys.

2.You’re right washed up was a little harsh. RVD and Dudleys weren’t washed up but they weren’t at their best either (except Bubba) in my opinion. RVD was ok but nothing compared to ECW/wwe days. Just my opinion though. Hogan and Flair even though didnt wrestle much were part of a lot of the major storylines and that was a huge turn off for me. I didnt hate everything they did but it seemed like they really wanted to make nwo 2.0 Lol. TNA before Hogan was really good booking. I lost interest in them slowly when Hogan and Bischoff and their buddies took the place over. and once AJ left that was the final nail in the coffin for me. Haven’t watched tna since.

3. I never said AEW has the best storylines. I said they have really good storylines. I did however say their commentators are the best which I truly believe because nobody can touch good old JR and Tony Shivone. I do agree pre Hogan/Bischoff TNA had great stories, matches, and talent.

4. Sure Dixie was a fan but she made horrible decisions. She should not have let go of Jeff Jarrett. I dont know whos fault that was but when Jeff was running it the company was heading in the right direction. Jim Cornette and Russo did a great Job i agree with that as well.

As far as AJ Styles they treated him horribly his last few years there. He was constantly in the mid card once he lost his title after Hogan/Flair came in. Once Fortune brokeup he was midcard for what seemed like years until they finally gave him another big push. Dixie did him wrong by not offering him a real contract for real money as he was TNA. TNA would have died if there was no AJ Styles.And making him lose to Mangus was disrespectful. Again just my opinion. You may not agree but I’m sure a lot of people who were fans of TNA back then feel the same way as I do.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Bit Bitterson said:


> You know what’s crazy?
> The IWC fucking HATED TNA back in the day.
> good content or bad, it got leagues of hate.


Yeah. The internet actively rooted for TNA to fail pretty much no matter what they did. While AEW is a "babyface" promotion akin to ECW with Khan taking on that cultish visage Heyman had.

I suppose it was due in part to WWE having a more rabid, loyal fanbase back then too.

That's not to say TNA didn't deserve to get shit on when they were bad, but it was always over the top kind of hatred. People just loved to hate TNA.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

GNKenny said:


> Yeah. The internet actively rooted for TNA to fail pretty much no matter what they did. While AEW is a "babyface" promotion akin to ECW with Khan taking on that cultish visage Heyman had.
> 
> I suppose it was due in part to WWE having a more rabid, loyal fanbase back then too.
> 
> That's not to say TNA didn't deserve to get shit on when they were bad, but it was always over the top kind of hatred. People just loved to hate TNA.


Can confirm this is true. Once a mod abused their power and deleted the tna section and the wwe fans were rejoicing and laughing like it was peak comedy lol. Tna never had 1/10th the support that aew has.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth Grimes said:


> Uh, I'm not upset dude? Water you even saying lmao I have expressed surprise at such a weird thing for you to bring up, so yeah, not sure where you're getting "mad upset" from? Maybe a bit of your projection again? Gj, your comment amounts to a total of "no u", very smart of you bud. But as I said, DM if you need tips.
> 
> You keep mischaracterising what I've explained multiple times, learn to read
> 
> ...


yea it's pretty easy to tell dude. like i said, i mentioned 3-4 people in my first post in this thread, yet you're the only one who took such offense and did again when i made a semi satire comment about how girls would think you're weird. "wtf what a weird comment who says that" i can only imagine you typed that SO INSECURELY....you're the lonely little man who get 0 love from anyone or anything in their life so they try to act like they have a life, a personality, and that they're way smarter then they really are on an internet message board.....

your bitch ass noncreative responses of "projecting" and "i'm losing braincells talking to you" are pretty telling to the way you project. you're a soft little man

and yea you keep harping on the fact that i said girls would think you're weird....i mentioned it once....yet you decided to try to make some overcompensated comments like "i can give you tips" "ask yoursefl why you're insecure" yea ok guy, you got easily offended because someone saw through your bs wannabe macho internet cool guy shit. and i wasn't the only one either, 6-7 people called your bitch ass out and your response is "i llaugh at them, it's my favorite hobby" but at least you seem to keep you're fucking psycho hobbies a secret from the girls you supposedly date(or more likely in your case drug and kidnap).

notice how i'm not making comments about how many bitches i get, i can talk any woman into my bed, they fly to me like bees to honey, you have no experience, i have all the answers to make you a ladies man.....i don't need to overcompensate. must be a sad life for you. 

mental issues...ya got em man.....

lemme guess what the response is

"you're stupid" "you're a virgin" "i can gvie you tips" "i'm getting dumber" mf the only vagina you've ever seen is when you look in the mirror you huge fucking labia


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DUD said:


> I loved TNA. Still love Impact Wrestling. However to compare AEW to the rise and fall of TNA is just absurd.
> 
> - TNA never had the ambition and entrepreneurial mindset Tony Khan has displayed. The production values were always average to mediocre. There refusal to tour showed a real lack of ambition and they showed no effort to market there product once they had a brilliant opportunity on Spike TV.


Pretty sure that TNA was touring is not touring when it's not Televised. 



> - The creative in TNA was a LOT worse under Vince Russo than it ever has been in AEW under Tony Khan. Chris Harris and James Storm build a tense feud so they had a blindfold match, LAX and Team 3D had a electric cage match which was fucking awful, they had a backstage 20 man Street fight that nearly gave the production team a heart attack, Samoa Joe had shit face paint on his face and Shark Boy had some god awful gimmick match too.


Highly disagree. Overall in TNA Russo was pretty reserved compared his WCW stuff. I think overall the feuds were captivating and entertaining and it disaplayed the top talent to their advantages. The electrifed cage was not his idea and Dutch Mantel had the idea for the bindfold match. It's an old tradition. Rick Martel and Jake the Snake had a great one back in the day. TNA under Russo was by far the best show on when it was on. Far better than the no stories of AEW. 



> - TNA collapsed because Panda Energy decided they were no longer going to fund TNA and wanted there 30m investment back. This was at a time when Spike were paying the wages of Kurt Angle, Hulk Hogan, Sting amongst other high earners as well as doing all the promoting and advertising themselves. Had Panda Energy continued investing, or even better, sold to Viacom when UFC left Spike, we may not have needed an AEW today. AEW will never have this issue unless Tony Khan gets bored and if anything he seems more enthusiastic than ever about growing his product.


Yea same as WCW and Warner. When the people on top don't want it, it basically means it's over. The issue was always Panda never wanted to REALLY invest. Something that TK has no problems doing.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> Dixie Carter had an unlimited fund for TNA. She was just more conservative than Tony Khan, up until Bischoff and Hogan came in. And then we started seeing unlimited trash come in. Tk has done a better job in hiring talent. No Nasty Boys.


She NEVER had unlimited fund. Panda never invested a lot in TNA. That was always the biggest issue. The production, sets, was always trash.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

alex0816 said:


> yea it's pretty easy to tell dude. like i said, i mentioned 3-4 people in my first post in this thread, yet you're the only one who took such offense and did again when i made a semi satire comment about how girls would think you're weird. "wtf what a weird comment who says that" i can only imagine you typed that SO INSECURELY....you're the lonely little man who get 0 love from anyone or anything in their life so they try to act like they have a life, a personality, and that they're way smarter then they really are on an internet message board.....
> 
> your bitch ass noncreative responses of "projecting" and "i'm losing braincells talking to you" are pretty telling to the way you project. you're a soft little man
> 
> ...


You expect me to read more of the crap you say when everything thus far has been absolute diarrhea? If you wanna talk to me you're gonna have to start from scratch cause as of yet you've not made one singular good point that is even slightly close to the mark, and continuing on with your weird projection isn't really doing you any good

As I said bud, if you need tips don't be scared to ask, then you might not feel the insecure need to worry whether a girl finds something you do in your personal time "cool"


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> Pretty sure that TNA was touring is not touring when it's not Televised.
> 
> 
> 
> Highly disagree. Overall in TNA Russo was pretty reserved compared his WCW stuff. I think overall the feuds were captivating and entertaining and it disaplayed the top talent to their advantages. The electrifed cage was not his idea and Dutch Mantel had the idea for the bindfold match. It's an old tradition. Rick Martel and Jake the Snake had a great one back in the day. TNA under Russo was by far the best show on when it was on. Far better than the no stories of AEW.


Yeah, my bad, I meant leaving the Impact Zone for TV quicker and more frequently.

As for the creative, I think the chants of "Fuck Off Russo" only a couple of months after they had signed Kurt Angle was pretty telling.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth Grimes said:


> You expect me to read more of the crap you say when everything thus far has been absolute diarrhea? If you wanna talk to me you're gonna have to start from scratch cause as of yet you've not made one singular good point that is even slightly close to the mark, and continuing on with your weird projection isn't really doing you any good
> 
> As I said bud, if you need tips don't be scared to ask, then you might not feel the insecure need to worry whether a girl finds something you do in your personal time "cool"


oh look a basic "tldr" response. deflection cause someone sees you for who you are...

and you the one who first responded, really had no interest in talking to you since the few messages i notcied from you made you come off as a weird dude, and that's since been proven, but you got your panties in a wad and had to go on weird rant after weird rant. 

stop trying to give advice no one asked for..it's weird....and a little advice for you since you need it, public perception isn't everything, but when most people think you're strange and weird, you should probably change somethings about yourself.....

happy trails, enjoy laughing at people who aren't even trying to be funny, but remember, no one is laughing with you, they're laughing at you.....


----------



## itsfiveoh2 (9 mo ago)

TNA had a better product up until Bubba won the title. Even Hogan's presence didn't really hurt them. Amazingly he came in to put over the company. Dixie Carter was the only bad thing about their earlier years.

That woman could not talk on the mic for nothing. Kurt angles wife however was a great vicious,heel,she was the better version of Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

alex0816 said:


> oh look a basic "tldr" response. deflection cause someone sees you for who you are...
> 
> and you the one who first responded, really had no interest in talking to you since the few messages i notcied from you made you come off as a weird dude, and that's since been proven, but you got your panties in a wad and had to go on weird rant after weird rant.
> 
> ...


There is nothing to deflect from when I said that you were wrong in all your projections. You can re-read what I've already said cause clearly you aren't listening at all

I'm the weird dude? Not you obsessing over what a woman might find cool, obsessing over Chip following him everywhere on this website, and obsessing over muh AEW. As I said, stop projecting that you're a weird dude onto me

"stop giving advice no one asked for it's weird" literally right aftter "here's some advice for you". Damn you really making this so easy for me to the point I don't even need to pick you apart, you're a mess

Did you get that quote from a penguin bar? Cringe


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth Grimes said:


> There is nothing to deflect from when I said that you were wrong in all your projections. You can re-read what I've already said cause clearly you aren't listening at all
> 
> I'm the weird dude? Not you obsessing over what a woman might find cool, obsessing over Chip following him everywhere on this website, and obsessing over muh AEW. As I said, stop projecting that you're a weird dude onto me
> 
> ...


lol so much wrong here it's comical...

"obsessing" lmao i'm barely on this forum you fucking weirdo, and you literally admitted to being on here just to laugh at AEW fans, kinda like you're obsessed with it, you loser. talk about projecting...

once again, they're laughing at you, not with you, doughgoat


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Sheesh, get a room.

TNA was better than the current state of AEW. It also had to compete against a much better WWE and had the wrath of Indy fans for messing around with RoH.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

alex0816 said:


> lol so much wrong here it's comical...
> 
> "obsessing" lmao i'm barely on here this forum you fucking weirdo, and you literally admitted to being on here just to laugh at AEW fans you loser. talk about projecting...
> 
> once again, they're laughing at you, not with you, doughgoat


Wait, is that you now laughing at people saying things you find stupid? Oof. Hope someone called alex0817 doesn't call you out for that

Yet when you are, you're following around Chip begging for his attention and jerking off AEW. No I didn't admit that at all, I dare you to quote where I said that, but yeah, you can't cause you lack reading comprehension and need to fill in the many blanks in your mind with bullshit

I thought you said it's weird behaviour to laugh at people?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DUD said:


> Yeah, my bad, I meant leaving the Impact Zone for TV quicker and more frequently.
> 
> As for the creative, I think the chants of "Fuck Off Russo" only a couple of months after they had signed Kurt Angle was pretty telling.


Yea but again Dutch Mantel thought about the blindfold match. It was not Russo. So these fans were wrong. 

My biggest issue was around 2010 when Hogan came in. Especially around the spring where they started the "They" storyline that was painful to watch. That was done by Russo. The only saving grace being when Fourtune was created and they attacked EV2. (former ECW guys)


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth Grimes said:


> Wait, is that you now laughing at people saying things you find stupid? Oof. Hope someone called alex0817 doesn't call you out for that
> 
> Yet when you are, you're following around Chip begging for his attention and jerking off AEW. No I didn't admit that at all, I dare you to quote where I said that, but yeah, you can't cause you lack reading comprehension and need to fill in the many blanks in your mind with bullshit
> 
> I thought you said it's weird behaviour to laugh at people?


yea i laugh at clowns like you making a fool of themselves with every post. you? laugh at people for liking AEW...........

see the difference? probably not since clearly you're a sped. there's a reason 6-7 people came at you in this thread, fucktard....


Seth Grimes said:


> It'll never not be funny watching the AE DUB fans getting butthurt lmao


basically admitted it....there were no comments that warrented that response...but AEW fans got so butthurt....what fucking planet do you live on bro? imagine being so lonely and unloved that you have to make shit up in your head just to try to "laugh" at people who like a show you don't.......mental issues dude...

wanna point out where i follow that chip dude around or how i suck off AEW over everything while only being on a forum a few minutes a day......damn you're fucking weird ass loser bro....


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

alex0816 said:


> yea i laugh at clowns like you making a fool of themselves with every post. you? laugh at people for liking AEW...........
> 
> see the difference? probably not since clearly you're a sped. there's a reason 6-7 people came at you in this thread, fucktard....
> 
> ...


Rules for thee but not for me hahahahahahahaha well done calling yourself a weirdo loser that everyone is laughing at buddy

What's a sped, exactly Alex? Yeah, because it turns out there are a lot of AEW marks on this forum. Uhm, you realise even if we were in rants, which we're not, you can't call people retards all you like?

What you claim I said
"and you literally admitted to being on here just to laugh at AEW fans "

What I said
"It'll never not be funny watching the AE DUB fans getting butthurt "

As I said, you lacking reading comprehension. You realise those are two different sentences, right?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth Grimes said:


> Rules for thee but not for me hahahahahahahaha well done calling yourself a weirdo loser that everyone is laughing at buddy
> 
> What's a sped, exactly Alex? Yeah, because it turns out there are a lot of AEW marks on this forum. Uhm, you realise even if we were in rants, which we're not, you can't call people retards all you like?
> 
> ...


um yea, i'm laughing at you...cause you're fucking stupid and every time you reply to me you makes yourself look like an even bigger goofball....

what was there to laugh at when you made your comment? only reaosn to make it was because you wanted a made up reason to laugh at people who might like a show you don't....that's pathetic dude, get help.....there's a reason 6-7 other people called you out on your shitty little comments too, but oh wait, they're just AEW marks, right? can't just admit you made a stupid fucking comment? of course not....

ok i'll just call you loser, doughgoat, fucktard instead......

i'm sorry that people liking AEW makes you lose your shit, even someone like me who "jerks off" AEW by critizing multiple things a good amount of times(talk about not having reading comprehension skills)

oh no couldn't find anything about me "jerking off AEW" or "following other users around" wow what a shock....


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

alex0816 said:


> um yea, i'm laughing at you...cause you're fucking stupid and every time you reply to me you makes yourself look like an even bigger goofball....
> 
> what was there to laugh at when you made your comment? only reaosn to make it was because you wanted a made up reason to laugh at people who might like a show you don't....that's pathetic dude, get help.....there's a reason 6-7 other people called you out on your shitty little comments too, but oh wait, they're just AEW marks, right? can't just admit you made a stupid fucking comment? of course not....
> 
> ...


Congrats, you've finally been able to understand what I said in my first comment. Tell your parents to make sure to paypal me for educating their son today on basic human interaction in society

Why would I admit I made a mistake in finding AEW marks funny, when here you are making a clown of yourself  

You can't insult at all here bud it's not rants, but it's okay. I'm not gonna report you, cause it'd more entertaining for me to keep you here like a pet jester that I can laugh at every time they post.

Imagine thinking fucktard is a good alternate to retard when it's the same word hahahahahaha my God Alex. 

It's coming lil man, dw


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth Grimes said:


> Congrats, you've finally been able to understand what I said in my first comment. Tell your parents to make sure to paypal me for educating their son today on basic human interaction in society
> 
> Why would I admit I made a mistake in finding AEW marks funny, when here you are making a clown of yourself
> 
> ...


oh you think it's a "gotcha" moment. i'm laughing at you cause you're a pathletic little boy who can't stand the thought of someone liking something you don't and making an ass out of yourself with every comment...you "laugh" at someone who doesn't live in your echo chamber "AEW bad" mindset...."human interaction" we're on a forum dipshit. guess you don't get out much...

oh look more deflction instead of answering my questioning...not surprised....

i'm still an AEW mark with no proof...ok....

i'll wait for more entertaining responses from you making things up, deflecting, projecting, just being a fucking fucktard in general. it's like a free comedy show. like i said, laughing at you....


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

alex0816 said:


> oh you think it's a "gotcha" moment. i'm laughing at you cause you're a pathletic little boy who can't stand the thought of someone liking something you don't and making an ass out of yourself with every comment...you "laugh" at someone who doesn't live in your echo chamber "AEW bad" mindset...."human interaction" we're on a forum dipshit. guess you don't get out much...
> 
> oh look more deflction instead of answering my questioning...not surprised....
> 
> ...


🤡 🤡 🤡 🤡


----------



## JollyCunt (7 mo ago)

Cumming a lot from Hunter's penis

Sixteen years ago is a bit hazy, but what I remember from that time period is a wave of wwe guys being devalued, being put over fresh talent being even further devalued, with a new faction coming in every other week to take over. A few great matches here and there.

AEW has actually made some talent. And most of the WWE guys are not resting on pure nostalgia. Jericho has moments of greatness and reinvention, Daniel Bryan, Moxley. 

That being said, AEW does have it's problems. I fount TNA to either be dull or just plain bad. AEW is more of a mixed bag.


----------

